# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Vrijeme je da prestanete pušiti

## Suncem.m.

> *Utjecaj pušenja na reprodukciju žena:* Sve znanstvene studije slažu se da *pušenje negativno utječe na plodnost*. Postotak neplodnih žena sve je veći, a vrijeme do začeća kod pušačica u usporedbi s nepušačicama je također duže. Aktivno pušenje bilo kojeg partnera ima loš utjecaj, a dokazano je da je utjecaj pasivnog pušenja tek nešto manji nego kod aktivnog. *Istraživanja pokazuju da pušenje šteti jajnicima*, a stupanj štete ovisan je o količini i dužini pušenja. Čini se da pušenje *ubrzava gubitak jajnih stanica i reproduktivne funkcije te može ubrzati dolazak menopauze za nekoliko godina*. Tvari u duhanskom dimu smetaju sposobnosti stanica u jajnicima pri stvaranju estrogena i predisponiraju jajne stanice za genetske abnormalnosti. *Pušenje je usko vezano s povećanim rizikom spontanog pobačaja* te ektopičke trudnoće. Trudne pušačice vjerojatnije će imati prerani porođaj i dijete niske porođajne težine. Postatak sindroma iznenadne dojenačke smrti (SIDS) veći je u obiteljima u kojima netko puši. 
> 
> Utjecaj pušenja na ishod medicinski potpomognute oplodnje: *Parovi koji puše moraju se skoro dvostruko više puta podvrgnuti postupku izvantjelesne oplodnje da bi ostvarili trudnoću.* 
> Studije pokazuju da pušačice trebaju veće doze gonadotropina za stimulaciju jajnika, imaju niže vrijednosti estradiola, manje punktiranih jajnih stanica, više otkazanih postupaka u prirodnim, nestimuliranim, ciklusima, manje stope implantacije i veći broj postupaka s nedovoljnom fertilizacijom nego nepušačice. Negativan utjecaj pušenja izraženiji je kod starijih žena. *Općenito govoreći, smanjenje prirodne plodnosti povezane s pušenjem možda se ne može premostiti metodama potpomognute oplodnje.* 
> Utjecaj pušenja na plodnost muškaraca: *Muškarci koje puše imaju manji broj spermija, slabiju pokretljivost i povećane nenormalnosti u obliku i funkciji spermija.* Utjecaj pušenja na mušku plodnost teže je proučavati jer je teško kreirati studije koje proučavaju to pitanje. Iako utjecaji pušenja na mušku plodnost ostaju nedorečeni, štetnost pasivnog pušenja na plodnost ženskih partnera i dokazi da pušenje negativno utječe na kvalitetu spermija ukazuju da bi se pušenje kod muškaraca trebalo smatrati rizičnim faktorom neplodnosti. 
> 
> Prestanak pušenja kao pitanje liječenja kod parova koji prolaze kroz terapiju medicinski potpomognute oplodnje: *Studije su pokazale kako prestanak pušenja barem dva mjeseca prije postupka izvantjelesne oplodnje značajno povećava šanse začeća*. Iako dugoročno pušenje može imati nepovratni utjecaj na funkciju jajnika, štetni utjecaj na ishod liječenja djelomično je preokrenut ako se prestane pušiti prije početka terapije. 
> 
> Zaključak: Najbolji znanstveni podaci kojima trenutno raspolažemo pokazuju da pušenje snažno doprinosi neplodnosti. *Oba bi partnera s dijagnozom neplodnosti ili višestrukih spontanih pobačaja trebala prestati s pušenjem jer bi na taj način mogli poboljšati svoju prirodnu plodnost i povećati uspjeh liječenja neplodnosti.* 
> ...


Roda-Pušenje i neplodnost

Odlučila sam otvoriti ovu temu jer sam uvjerena da ima puno onih koji imaju  neopisivo jaku želju postati roditelji, 
puno onih  koji bezuspješno pokušajavaju i rade sve moguće i nemoguće da bi tu želju ostvarili, 
a zanemaruju činjenicu da pušenjem sebi ubijaju šanse.
Ovo je možda i svojevrsna tabu tema, jer znam po sebi da malo pušača želi priznati da sami sebi rade štetu,lakše je praviti se blesav i zabiti glavu u pijesak.
Sada nije bitno kako pušenje utječe na naše zdravlje. 
Bitna je činjenica da nam ono uništava šanse za ostvarenjem one jedne prekrasne želje. Uništava nam šanse da postanemo mame ( i tate).

Naravno, nisu svi pušači neplodni, pa često vidite i trudnice sa cigaretom u ruci. I sada vidim kako većina vas kaže: čim ja ostanem trudna, isti sekund prestajem pušiti.
Odlično, ali je li vam palo na pamet da se vaše djete začelo u vašem 
kontaminiranom organizmu. Da ostaci nikotina kolaju vašim tijelom i hrane vašu bebu. Je li vam palo na pamet da će vaša beba prolaziti sa 
vama apstinencijsku krizu (jer pušač je jedna vrsta narkomana)?
Zapitajte se malo.

Nije da bi ja nekome htjela soliti pamet. Samo bi sa vama podjelila svoje iskustvo. Svoje gluposti.
Naime već sam se nekoliko puta iz ovih razloga ostavila cigareta. Bilo bi mi užasno teško prestati, ali ispred sebe sam imala prekrasan cilj i to mi je pomoglo da prestanem.
I izdržala bi nekoliko mjeseci. Pogodite kada bi ponovo počela pušiti? 
Naravno, kad bi nakon 4-5 mjeseci pokušaja ponovo dobila m, a uz nju i slom živaca.
Promislila bi, ma kojeg se vraga ičega odričem kad mi nije ionako suđeno da budem mama.
Glupo, ha? Ili nije? Ali šta sam s time dobila?
Opet smanjila šanse, opet ubila nadu. Definitivno glupo!
Da ja skratim ovu moju priču, jako sam puno razmišljala i donjela odluku da nikada više u životu neću zapaliti cigaretu. Ni nakon 5, ni 10 ni 50 neuspjelih pokušaja.
Uvijek će postojat neki način da ostvarim svoju želju,mora postojati način, a posljednje što želim je da kada se to dogodi ja budem sa cigaretom u ruci.
Možda sam na ovome forumu jedina sa ovakvim problemom, ali iako se iskreno nadam da jesam, znam da nisam....na žalost
Zato buduće mame i tate volila bi vas malo mrdnit, probudit, osvjestit i podsjetit na nešto važno što trebate napraviti prije nego....   :Saint:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Zaboravila sam na kraju:
ajmo cure, javljajte se, bez srama,  da vidimo kakve ste po ovom pitanju
 :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## Betty

Mogu ti reci da mi je tema bas sjela uz kafu i cigaru .   :Razz:  


> I sada vidim kako većina vas kaže: čim ja ostanem trudna, isti sekund prestajem pušiti.


 E upravo tako . Kada sam se spremala za trudnocu  , ostavila sam cigarete i kafu smanjila na jednu dnevno . Rekla sebi , sad ce beba pa da je docekam u zdravoj okolini . Ali bebe nema . Jedino sto sam dobila bila je povecana kiselina  jer sam se non stop nervirala . I propusila sam opet , nakon jednog od moji padova temperature . I pusim jos uvijek , nekad 10 cigareta dnevno , nekad 5 ; nekad ni jednu , nekad citavu kutiju . To mi je moj  luksus , jedini porok , posebno  uzivanje . Nek me razapnu antipusaci , ZNAM  koliko je stetno . Kad vidim plus na testu - gasim cigaru . Do tada (hebi ga nema smjalic sto pusi   :Grin:   )

----------


## Storm

Na sreću nisam pušač, a popijem dvije tri kavice tjedno.
Ali je MM ovisan o navedenom iako pokušava smanjiti. 
( bar tako kaže)   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Mogu ti reci da mi je tema bas sjela uz kafu i cigaru .


  :Laughing:  ovo je nešto što bi sigurno ja napisala jer definitivno spadam u
strastvene pušače. 
Znam da ne mogu još govorit kao da sam rješila sve probleme jer evo tek 3. dan prolazim bez cigarete, ali kod prestanka pušenja me uvik mučilo to da ću postat čangrizavi bivši pušač.   :Evil or Very Mad: 
 E to sam se zaklela da neću.  8) 

kažeš jedini porok, gle sad ovo: 
ostavila sam se cigareta, hrane i sex-a    :No:  (doduše ovo zadnje još samo kratko)  
Bit će super ako iz ovoga svega izađem barem malo normalna   :Laughing:

----------


## pujica

> Mogu ti reci da mi je tema bas sjela uz kafu i cigaru .   
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 I sada vidim kako većina vas kaže: čim ja ostanem trudna, isti sekund prestajem pušiti. 
> 			
> 		
> 
>  E upravo tako . Kada sam se spremala za trudnocu  , ostavila sam cigarete i kafu smanjila na jednu dnevno . Rekla sebi , sad ce beba pa da je docekam u zdravoj okolini . Ali bebe nema . Jedino sto sam dobila bila je povecana kiselina  jer sam se non stop nervirala . I propusila sam opet , nakon jednog od moji padova temperature . I pusim jos uvijek , nekad 10 cigareta dnevno , nekad 5 ; nekad ni jednu , nekad citavu kutiju . To mi je moj  luksus , jedini porok , posebno  uzivanje . Nek me razapnu antipusaci , ZNAM  koliko je stetno . Kad vidim plus na testu - gasim cigaru . Do tada (hebi ga nema smjalic sto pusi    )


apsolutno potpisujem. mislim da bi me u ovom trenutku pokušavanje prestanka još više unazadilo jer bi mi hormoni poludili od dodatnog nerviranja. em sam živac po prirodi, em se bavim takvim poslom. u svakom slučaju milsim da je ipak pozitivno to što, kao i Betty, imam čvrstu odluku prestati isti tren kad vidim + na testu - i to je već nešto (btw. apstinencijska kriza o nikotinu u tijelu prestaje nakon 62 sata, ostalo je na psihičkoj bazi)

tebi *sunce* svaka čast, vibram da izdržiš u odluci i da ti se mi što prije pridružimo

----------


## demat

MM nikada nije pušio, a ja 8 godina po kutiju-dvije dnevno. Prestala sam 2000., ali ne zbog bebe, nije mi bila ni u petama, već onako. Puk'o mi film što ne mogu otplivati ni 5 zamaha, već dahćem kao pas.   :Laughing:  
Tad sam se izvagala, pa ponovo nakon 10 dana (da provjerim da li se debelim   :Embarassed:  ). Rezultat - 300 g više. Tako sam ja odlučila da nastavim sa NEPUŠENJEM. Najteže je bilo popiti kafu, ali navikneš se.  :Sad:  
Sve ovo pišem jer dobro razumijem sve vas koji pušite. I znam da će velika većina vas ostaviti cigarete čim ugledate +. Ali, pokušajte radi sebe da ostavite cigarete, ne radi +. Vi ste jedinka, i ma šta sad mislili, trenutno ste sebi na prvom mjestu.   :Wink:   A, to je sasvim dovoljan razlog da prestanete sa pušenjem. 
 Crnogorci vole reći za sebe da su ekološka država, oni puše i dalje, ali ne cigare,hehehe  :Laughing:  
Izvinjavam se ako je neko uvrijeđen, ovo je bila šala.   :Grin:

----------


## visibaba

Bas dosta razmisljam o cigaretama zadnjih dana...
3 godine nisam pusila i ponovo sam pocela pred godinu dana. Sad pusim 3-4 cigarete dnevno, nekad nijednu, tjesim se da nije puno. I rekla da cu prestat kad pocnemo radit na bebici, pa nikak. Stalno odgadjam tu "zadnju". Problem mi je sto stvarno -uzivam- u te dve, tri cigarete uz kavu (sve preko toga mi je fuj i osjecam se lose).
Naravno da istog trena prestajem kad ugledam +, to uopce nije u pitanju.
Sad me jos zdere jer je ovih dana i MD poceo palit cigaretu uz kavu (uz mene), a ne pusi vec 2,5god.
Uf, definitivno moram(o) prestat. Fuj, fuj, fuj. (to ja sama sebi, da ne bi bilo zabune  :Grin: )

----------


## ana.m

Ni MM ni ja nismo pušaći, niti smo ikada bili. A kavu volim popiti, mada kad sam ostala trudna s Janko kavu sam prestala piti preko noći i počela kad je on već imao par mjeseci. 
Moram reći da sam strašno sretna što nisam ovisna o zlu kao što su cigarete   :Klap:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Sad pusim 3-4 cigarete dnevno, nekad nijednu, tjesim se da nije puno........... Problem mi je sto stvarno -uzivam- u te dve, tri cigarete uz kavu (sve preko toga mi je fuj i osjecam se lose).


Eh kad bi ja tako mogla. 
Meni kutija gine obavezno.
Neznam šta da ti kažem za te 3-4. To i nije strašno.
Ako te grize, ne bi trebala imati problema sa prestankom.
A opet ja bi recimo potpisala tako nešto doživotno, ali kod mene je
to neizvedivo   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## stelerina

Pusim do pol kutije dnevno, na poslu 8h ne pusim, i ne mislim prestati, dok mi bembolino ne pokuca na vrata.
Nisam glupa, znam da nije zdravo, al su mi to i kavica jednostavno gusti.. Hebi ga, to je moj porok.

Kad vidim +, jednu cu jos zapaliti popiti kavicu i narednih 9 mjeseci + period dojenja zaboraviti na cigare! Bacam cigare kroz prozor, jer ne zelim trovati to bice koje raste u meni i moju najvecu srecu. Vjerujem da cu to moci napraviti, jer ne zelim dopusti da takav otrov vlada samnom a ne ja s njima, kad to tako prestane biti onda sam nahebala!
E sad tak mislim, nadam se da cu se toga i drzati.

----------


## demat

Ljudi, gušti su gušti! Ja sam i rekla da razumijem sve one koji puše, ma nema većeg zadovoljstva od cigarete uz kaficu.   :Grin:   Sve ja to znam, još uvijek mi je lijepo vidjeti nekoga da drži cigaru dok pije kafu.   :Laughing: 
I, ja imam svoj mali gušt - jakobs instant kafa.   :Grin:  Ali, ako treba odreknem je se brzo, samo da neko najavi bebača  :D

----------


## Suncem.m.

A je li se ikad bojiš da te možda to koči?

Pitam sve ovo i pišem jer ja se bojim da mene koči.
Prvo što znam da moja bolest štitnjače u kombinaciji sa cigaretama neće na dobro.
Dugo sam mislila i tražila način kako prestat. 
Cigarete su mi strašan gušt, za nervozu su mi ko melem na ranu,
ma jednostavno su mi gušt.
I trenutno mi je užasno teško ali znam da ne smijem ponovno pokleknut.

----------


## visibaba

> I trenutno mi je užasno teško ali znam da ne smijem ponovno pokleknut.


*Suncem* saljem ti vibrice da izdrzis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hrabra si sto si donijela takvu odluku, za svoje dobro i jos bolje za svoju mrvicu  :Heart:  koja te ceka.

----------


## ronin

Ja sam prestala pušiti zbog prve trudnoće i nikad nisam ponovno počela-dakle  5 godina ne pušim i ne fale mi nimalo.
*Sunce m.m.*pohvalno je što se trudiš,izdrži  :Heart:

----------


## stelerina

*suncem.m.* ~~~~~~~~~ za upornost, kad ti dodje da pokleknes sjeti se male mrvice koja te negdje ceka ili fino cigaru u ruke i vuci u prazno-zadnja varijanta!!!! ali mozda pomogne.

----------


## stelerina

> *suncem.m.* ~~~~~~~~~ za upornost, kad ti dodje da pokleknes sjeti se male mrvice koja te negdje ceka ili fino cigaru u ruke i vuci u prazno-zadnja varijanta!!!! ali mozda pomogne.


ne pusiti, da me krivo ne svatis, ne zapaliti cigaretu!

----------


## mamma Juanita

curke, nisam čitala sve postove ali jako dobro se sjećam svojih pušačkih dana i trenutka kad sam odlučila prestati.
2 i pol godine smo MM i ja radili na bebi, tek nakon što sam prestala pušiti nam je uspjelo.
prestanak pušenja je najviše što možete napraviti za svoje i za zdravlje svoje buduće djece.
imate moju punu podršku.
ako i posustanete na tren, nemojte skroz odustati.
nekima pali postepeno, nekima da odrežu.

oboružajte se s puno tekućine, najbolje vode, nađite si neku fizičku aktivnost i nešto što će vam zaokupiti ruke.
meni je bilo najteže prvih tjedan dana, žvakala sam žvake i grickala koštice sve u šesnaest :/ .

ali najljepše od svega, osim što sam napokon ostala trudna, je taj neopisiv osjećaj SLOBODE, da možeš živjeti bez dima, bez cigarete.

----------


## Suncem.m.

:Laughing:  shvatila sam ja šta si ti htjela reći
Znam, prekrižen smajlić sa cigaretom u ustima.
Hvala na podršci. 
Treba mi i više nego što sam mislila, ali znam da ću uspjeti.
za sada mi se užasno spava, glava me rastura i tako bi rado stalno nešto jela (nisam još prekršila djetu)
Ali  kada to sve prođe, na konju sam.

----------


## mamma Juanita

to si ti sve normalni simptomi apstinencijske krize, proći će kad se tijelo očisti  :Wink: .
sretno  :Smile: !

----------


## Suncem.m.

> curke, nisam čitala sve postove ali jako dobro se sjećam svojih pušačkih dana i trenutka kad sam odlučila prestati.
> 2 i pol godine smo MM i ja radili na bebi, *tek nakon što sam prestala pušiti nam je uspjelo.*


hvala ti, hvala, hvala, hvala, neizmjerno hvala.   :Heart: 

ovo mi je trebalo

----------


## mamma Juanita

to si ti sve normalni simptomi apstinencijske krize, proći će kad se tijelo očisti  :Wink: .
sretno  :Smile: !

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam dobila sestru (12g razlike) jer je mama prestala puštit i kako je ona rekla : nije imala di s rukama   :Laughing:

----------


## visibaba

> ali najljepše od svega, osim što sam napokon ostala trudna, je taj neopisiv osjećaj SLOBODE, da možeš živjeti bez dima, bez cigarete.


potpisujem! taj neopisivi osjecaj *slobode* je ono sto je i mene fasciniralo, ispunjavalo, nadahnjivalo kad sam prestala pusit. eto, mogla bi se opet malo zamislit o tome...   :Embarassed:

----------


## fritulica1

Suncem.m, super ti je tema i komentar. Evo ja sam bivša pušačica (1 kutija dnevno), prestala sam prije cca. 2 godine (kad smo počeli razmišljati o bebici) i još pamtim noćno-jutarnja buđenja kad ništa u gradu ne radi, a ja se mislim koja mi je najbolja opcija do dežurne benzinske..događalo mi se i da sanjam kako duboko uvlačim fini duhanski dim, budila sam se u stresu i mokra..pa izlasci s društvom (a većina pušači), pa na poslu odvajanje na pauzi od ekipe pušača...nije lako. Ali vrijedilo je, vjerujte, mirisna odjeća, stan, lako disanje, sve je nekeko čišće, zdravije. Vidim da ste već pisale o osjećaju slobode, to sam i ja osjećala - da sam prestala biti rob cigaretama..Nama bebica još nije stigla, ali kad stigne, njeno prvo utočište će biti mjesto (mamino tijelo) slobodno od katrana i nikotina. Sretno cure, možete vi to!!  :Kiss:

----------

Ja sam isto pušač ( oko kutiju dnevno ) . Za svoju drugu ins. prije 1,5 godinu sam na 3. DC rekla više ne pušim . Naravno to baš i nije bilo tako jer MM puši pa me mami , uglavnom znala sam zapaliti 2-3 cigarete dnevno , obično samo navečer. Taj put sam bila trudna , kad sam saznala da moram na kiretažu zapalila i sad više nikako prestati . Upravo je prošla moja 5. ins. i opet nisam trudna . Samo taj jedan jedini put kad skoro nisam pušila . Znam da moram prestati i nadam se da ću do slijedećeg pokušaja i uspjeti.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Mene baš i muči to što se osjećam kao rob cigaretama.
S jedne strane neopisivi užitak i smirenje živaca, a sa druge strane ko da sam u  okovima.
I uvijek mi smrdi i roba i kuća, koliko god se ja očajnički trudila provjetravati,
pa stalno neke mirise kupujem ali nema pomoći.
Evo danas mi je 4. dan  :D , a čini mi se vječnost. Ali znam da mi je zadnji put trebalo negdje cca 2 tjedna da počnem normalno funkcionirat.
Neki ljudi misle da je to čas posla prestat pušit. Vraga je.   :Mad:  .
Puno mi pomaže kad vidim da se one koje su se ostavile super osjećaju
(pogotovo kad je tu i bebica). Ali razumijem skroz i one koje nisu došle do odluke da se ostave.
Meni je trebalo jako dugo da sama sebi to utuvim u glavu.
A kada bi mi muž ili mama rekli da bi trebala prestat, odmah bi od bijesa i iz inata zapalila. To me izluđivalo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

nemoj zaboravit piti vodu  :Wink: .
ti koji pričaju da je lako, nemaju pojma  :Grin:  .
ali je moguće.
čak i strastvenim pušačima.

a tek osjećaj ponosa koji slijedi... 8)

----------


## Suncem.m.

Uf, već sam sad ponosna na sebe.
 8) .
(a šta li će tek bit kad me prestane bolit glavaaaaaaaaa, 
ko će mi tek onda stati na  kraj   :Laughing:  )

----------


## mamma Juanita

zažalit će ti što te sad podbadaju što si prestala pušit  :Laughing:

----------


## fritulica1

Suncem.m, nisli li ti ono i na UN dijeti? Apstinencija od hrane, cigareta pa još si spomenula i od sexa..ma nije čudo što te boli glava! Ovo zadnje nije vjerovatno za ozbiljno i za dugo, ali nije lako bit na dijeti i odvikavat se od pušenja istovremeno..Ja bih ti savjetovala da se svakako ostaviš cigareta, nek ti to bude prioritet! A držim fige da uspiješ sve što si isplanirala!  :Kiss:

----------


## MoMo

i ja sam nikotinska ovisnica, nekad 3-4 nekad 10 cigareta denvno   :Embarassed:  
i imam slicne dvojbe kao vi...ali se jako jako ljutim na sebe kad shvatim da mi je izlika ta da cu prestat kad vidim + na testicu. nemojte me pogresno shvatiti jer sve ovo govorim prevenstveno sebi...mislim cure da bismo trebale prestat i prije, kao sto je neko napisao zbog sebe...ali je to uejdno i zbog bebaca. nekda ( kad nisam ni razmisljala o trudnoci) sam procitala da je potrebno par godina da se organizam oporavi od stetnosti nikotina...ali opet sve se na kraju svede na to da nam je to jedini luksuz...ljutim se na sebe i postjeme nerovzna pa mi se javlja zelja za cigaretom grrr   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gejsha

Joj i meni je 3 dan danas kako nisam zapalila i drugi kako samo placem u sobi i molim boga da me nitko ne zove i ne dolazi jer su mi zivci tanki strasno sam nervozna pusila sam kutiju dnevno i na jednu ruku su mi smetale (cesto me glava boli samo od cigareta, smrad i kuce i mene i auta) 
Zadnji put kad sam prestala pusiti to me  tako razdrazljivo razdoblje drzalo skoro 2 mjeseca uzasno je bilo. nisam pusila 2 godine (slagala bih kad bi rekla da me nije privlacilo i kad nisam pusila) i opet budala pocnem sad je 7 mj. kak sam opet pocela pusiti i neznam koliko ce dugo ovaj put trajati odvikavanje Neznam strasno ju volim   :Embarassed:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Joj i meni je 3 dan danas kako nisam zapalila i drugi kako samo placem u sobi i molim boga da me nitko ne zove i ne dolazi jer su mi zivci tanki strasno sam nervozna pusila sam kutiju dnevno i na jednu ruku su mi smetale (cesto me glava boli samo od cigareta, smrad i kuce i mene i auta)....... 
> Neznam strasno ju volim


Razumijem te skroz. I ja u postupku odvikavanja postajem jedno strašno
nedruželjubivo biće. Ali probaj uopće ne razmišljati o tome. Ja sam ti ko, kako da ti to opišem, ko santa leda. Stisla sam zube i pravim se ko da nisam u vlastitom tijelu. Nisam još niti jedan put promislila da idem kupiti cigarete. Sama sebi sam obećala da neću i skroz sam  8) .
Fizički mi je još uvik loše, ali znam da mora brzo proć. 
Samo u sebi učvrsti odluku i kriza mora brzo proć. Samo nemoj odustajat. Tri dana je već jako veliki korak (iako znam da ti se čini da nije)   :Love:  



> ...ali se jako jako ljutim na sebe kad shvatim da mi je izlika ta da cu prestat kad vidim + na testicu. nemojte me pogresno shvatiti jer sve ovo govorim prevenstveno sebi...mislim cure da bismo trebale prestat i prije, kao sto je neko napisao zbog sebe...ali je to uejdno i zbog bebaca. nekda ( kad nisam ni razmisljala o trudnoci) sam procitala da je potrebno par godina da se organizam oporavi od stetnosti nikotina...*ali opet sve se na kraju svede na to da nam je to jedini luksuz.*


Tako bi i ja sto puta promislila (i još uvik tako mislim) ali reci ti meni je li žalosno da nam to bude jedini luksuz?
Ma draga moja vjeruj mi meni je cigareta postala sastavni dio mene, jednostavno neki smisao dana tipa sad kad ovo napravim onda ću lipo sist i sa guštom zapalit, početak dana: kava i cigareta, nagrada za završeni posao, odmor, druženje, ma smisao svega. Ali osjećam da me truje iznutra i bojim se da si jako kratim život, a želim djete i željela bih tom djetetu biti mama, a glupa cigareta mi i krati život i uskraćuje želju.
Sama sebi zvučim ko neka drama queen, ali to je nažalost istina.
Ali niko te ne može negovoriti. Moraš sama donjeti odluku. Nije fora ostavljati se svako 2 dana, već jednom odluči i neka to bude to.   :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Apstinencija od hrane, cigareta pa još si spomenula i od sexa..ma nije čudo što te boli glava! Ovo zadnje nije vjerovatno za ozbiljno i za dugo,


A fritulice moja , bolje da neznaš kako mi je.    :Crying or Very sad:  
Ajde barem ovo zadnje još ovaj i idući tjedan i nije baš konstantna
apstinencija pa se preživi.
Ali najbolje je ovako, udri na sve fronte pa ko živ ko mrtav   :Laughing:

----------


## MoMo

Suncem.m, 

je jako je zalosno. Jer to je zaista luksuz koji cemo prije ili kasnije dosta skupo platiti. I slazem se u potpunsoti s tobom da je glupo prestajati svakih 2 dana...ni ja nism taj tip. Treba imati jaku volju i jaku motivaciju. A ako bebac nije motivacija onda ne znam sto je. I sve opet ostaje na teoretskoj razini  :Embarassed:  ja se najvise ljutim na sebe sto znam sto sve lose radi nikotin mom organizmu ( plus sve poratne pojave tipa da to zaista jako smrdi, da trujem i druge ljude oko sebe, da si u nekim stvarima ogranicen tipa da na nekim mjestima moras izaci van dok ostatak ekipe sjedi u restoranu npr i pijucka svoje pice ti na ulazu stojis i pusis isl....) a i dalje pusim. I mislim da sam usprkos svojim godinama u tom smislu dosta neodgovorna ( prema sebi prevenstveno) i nezrela. 
ja sam ovo ljeto bila jako ponosna na sebe jer sam sa 15 cigareta ( nekad i par vise) smanjila na max 5 dnevno pa na 3...ali sam sad opet u fazi kad je jedan dan to 3 ciagrete a nekad je 10....stvar discipline (koje meni izgleda fali) i zrelosti ja bih rekla...a najtuznije je to sto moji roditelji nisu pusili...tako da sam u obitelji imala dobre rele models....ali sam ja otisla u pogresnom smijeru. Molim da me se ne shvati pogresno ali ja sebe jednostavno ne vidim kao mamu koja je ovisnica o duhanu...ni u kakvoj kombinaciji...ne znam zasto ali su mi te dvije kombinacije nespojive, i kad vidim osobe koje puse u istoj prostorji u kojoj se igraju borave njihova djeca postajem jako tuzna i ljuta...trudim se to ne pokazati da ne bih nekog uvrijedila ali ja nikad ne zelim u takvim kombinacijama zapaliti cigaretu ( malo licimjerno jer zapalim u kombinaciji u kojoj nema djece a trujem neke odrasle koji ne puse npr. svoju mamu..ali ipak mislim da su djeca puno osjetljivija). 
ups monolog   :Embarassed:

----------


## fritulica1

Suncem.m, strašna si!  :Naklon:  
btw. razdražljivost i depresija i plačljivost su normalni dio apstinencijske krize, mene je sve to hvatalo. Samo naprijed cure, sve će to proći, a vi ćete izaći kao pobjednice!  :Love:

----------


## Suncem.m.

*MoMo*, šta čekaš?
Zrela si ko kruškica da mi se pridružiš.
Ajmo brzo, složi lego kockice u svojoj glavici i počni  :D .
5. dan    :Naklon: 

fritulice moja podrškice (na sve strane)   :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Nije neka velika brojka, ali samo da vam javim da mi je danas 10-ti dan  :D i sve više mislim kako ovo ostavljanje cigareta i nije tako strašno.
Stvarno je sve u tome kako posložiš film u glavi   :Wink: 

ali ne mogu se načudit kako malo cura na ovom pdf-u razmišlja o prestanku pušenja  :shock:

----------


## fritulica1

Bravo suncem.m. Ako si izdržala prvih 10 dana, idi do kraja. 21 dan traje fizička ovisnost o nikotinu, nakon toga se još malo boriš s psihičkom ovisnosti i na kraju SI SLOBODNA. Ali, ako ti je sve lijepo posloženo u glavi, bit će manje borbe. Glava čuda čini   :Wink: !

----------


## Suncem.m.

> i na kraju SI SLOBODNA.


Baš tako, slobodna.
Zadnja dva dana rasmišljam dosta i ponekad me uhvati tuga za cigaretom. Ne kriza, nego baš tuga. Kao da mi fali neko ko je po života uz mene (počela sa 15, sad mi je 30).
Nekad imam osjećaj kao da nisam društvena osoba kad sam bez cigarete  :? . I kad skužim na koji način razmišljam, dođe mi muka   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Užas. Baš čovjek postane rob cigarete. 
I već se djelom osjećam slobodna, a znam da ću ubrzo biti ko ptičica.
Hvala fritulice   :Heart:

----------


## principessa

joj, i ja bih htjela prestati pušiti...
i stalno govorim da ću prestati čim zatrudnim.....ah, to svi velimo....
uglavnom, pušim od 15-te, sada 26.....Puno previše.....
Iako, pušim 6-8 cigareta dnevno...nije to tak strašno, ali već mi 
ide na živce, stalno zračim stan jer mi smeta dim (iako i mm puši), imam
osjećaj da stalno smrdi mi sva roba......

Sunce.m reci, kak uspijevaš, jer uz pomoć nećega ili samo tako, odjednom!?
I držim fige da ti uspije!  :Wink: )

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Sunce.m reci, kak uspijevaš, jer uz pomoć nećega ili samo tako, odjednom!?I držim fige da ti uspije!


Bez ikakvih nikotinskih žvaka i flastera. Došlo mi je u glavu koliko mi je ugroženo zdravlje zbog cigareta, a i pročitala sam nekoliko članaka vezanih za neplodnost 
(uključujući i ovaj s kojim sam otvorila ovu temu) i prestravila sam je jer mi je probilo do svjesti da postoji mogućnost da sama sebi cigaretom ubijam šanse za majčinstvo. 
I tu sam pukla i prestala.
Moraš jednostavno sama donjeti odluku. 
Probaj staviti na papir argumente za i protiv pa vidi.....
 :Love:

----------


## irai

Nisam čitala sve postove al samo da kažem da razumijem one koje puše, jer sam ja bivši pušač. Znam da nije lako prestati, al svi koji kažu da ne mogu nije istina. Ja sam pušila 11 godina po kutiju dnevno i sad sam prestala jer sam trudna. Naravno nisam mogla odmah jer je to šok za organizam što kažu i doktori. Uglavnom od kad sam prestala uopće mi ne fali i mogu reći da se i bolje osjećam!

----------


## zibba

Cure koje su odlučile prestati s pušenjem, svaka vam čast. Znam kako je to teško i koliko snage treba za to. Ja sam pušila oko 2 godine po 1 kutiju dnevno, i tada odlušila prestati za novu godinu, dakle od 01.01. ne pušiti. Bilo je to prije 4 godine, i za Božić saznala da sam trudna. Nastavila sam prema planu da prestajem tada i gotovo. Poslije ponoći toga dana izvadila sam sve cigarete koje sam imala iz kutija ( oko 5 kutija) i bacila jednu po jednu u peć. E to je bio gušt, to raditi i znati da ih se riješavam. Nakon 2 tjedna uhvatila me opaka kriza, povukla jedan dim i više ništa, pa nakon još 4 tj. ista prića, da bih ipak posve prestala.
Kada je mala imala skoro godinu dana umro je svekar nakon kratke, ali teške bolesti, mala je zavrsila u bolnici samo klonuvši ( ispostavilo se da ima suženu žilu u mozgu) i ja pokleknula iopet zapalila usljed stresa. Pušila obavezno više od kutije, nekada i dvije dnevno da bih nakon par mj. došla k sebi i skužila da nisam normalna, da što to meni treba. Jedva sam se toga riješila i opet počela. Pokušala sam prestati "kao od sutra ne pušim", ali to nikeda nije uspijelo. Tada sam odredila dan kada ću prestati pušiti, sastavila sama sa sobom jedan pismeni ugovor u kojem se obvezujem prestati pušiti i za svakih mjesec dana što nisam zapalila nagraditi se nekom sitnicom ( 1. mj bila je kalathea koja i sada krasi moju kupaonicu). Imala sam oko 1 tjedan da se priviknem na pomisao da više neću pušiti i zbilja je upalilo. Nisam zapalila skoro 2 godine ( priznajem jednom sam povukla čak pola dima, ali mi je odmah bilo zlo pa nisam ni nastavila- to je bio dio terapije i moga ugovora= takoreći mantra koju sam sastavila za sebe da ako koju zapalim da će mi biti odvratno zlo da ne pomislim na cigarete i tako je bilo na prvi miris dima).
Sada mi čak smeta dim cigarete kada netko drugi puši, ali mogu podnjeti- uz obaveznu gadnu glavobolju. Više mi nedostaje kava koje sam se morala odreći zbog lupanja srca, kočenja mišića i tresavice cijelog tijela do koje dolazi kod mene prilikom konzumiranja bilo kakvog oblika kofeina. Kavom se fiksam samo mirisom kada drugi piju i još i sada mi dođe da ju poželim srknuti a ne smijem ( pila oko 0,5 litre kave dnevno- bez mlijeka). Ne pijem ju već oko 1.5 god ali mi faaaaali.

Oprostite na dugom postu, ali samo da znate da ništa nije nemoguće kada se ima čvrsta volja i želja da se prestane s lošom navikom. 

*Suncem.m*  :Love:   izdrži još malo i slobodna si. Ostali odlučite i učinite. Dajte si vremena da se priviknete na pomisao o sebi kao o nepušaću prije nego prestanete i zatim napravite rez. Bez dvoumljenja i igre, samo prestanite. Danas se osječam tako dobro bez cigarete ( prodajem ih u dučanu i ne osjećam želju da ih upotrijebim).

----------


## AdioMare

*Sunce*, ja sam si, dok sam pušila, mislila da niti jedan dan ne mogu bez cigarete i kada bih to uspjela, mogla bih prestati pušiti zauvijek.
Ljudima se obično gadi cigareta kad imaju virozu, anginu, gripu... ja bih uredno otpušila svoju dozu i tih dana. 
Svi ljudi koji me znaju kao pušača, svojevremeno bi dali ruke u vatru da svi mogu prestati pušiti, ali ne i ja!
Nikada o cigareti nisam razmišljala kao o svom vlasniku ili nečemu u čijoj sam ja službi, jer ona je bila dio mene, poput noge ili ruke. Do jedne prilike.
Na pauzi između predavanja jednog tečaja, mi pušači smo izašli van na neviđeni minus, snijeg i smrzavicu, a da bi podigli razinu nikotina u krvi. Voditelj tečaja je otišao u dućan preko puta po senvič i voće. 
U povratku nam je samo dobacio, nešto u stilu: "Pa kak vam se da mrznut vani radi tog čika?" 
:shock: 
Pa još jednom :shock: 
U tom trenutku prestravila me svijest da ja, zapravo, nemam kontrolu u tako banalnoj situaciji! Za mene je to bila takva novost o sebi samoj, kao da mi je netko rekao da na glavi imam rogove. Čitavo poslijepodne sam razmišljala o njegovim riječima i osim što sam bila posramljena što čik razmišlja mojim mozgom, u meni je sazrijevao inat i odluka da dokažem suprotno. Sebi.
Sutradan sam na predavanja otišla bez cigareta, na pauzi otišla po sendvič i kavu, i mogu reći da je moj prvi dan bez cigarete nakon 9 godina pušenja protekao OK. 
Moram priznati da to nije poslijednji put što sam zapalila. Od tada nisam pušila 6 mjeseci, da bih se, malo po malo, opet navukla. Ali, čitavo sam vrijeme bila nezadovoljni pušač kojem je nikotinsko veselje bilo trenutačno, a nezadovoljstvo cjelodnevno.
Da bih tri godine poslije opet prestala, ali onda zauvijek. Sada ne pušim skoro 5 godina, i kao što je netko gore već rekao - PREPOROD u svakom smislu.
Za rješavanje od takve ovisnosti, u mom slučaju bila je potrebna ne jaka volja, već svijest da ja to više nikako ne želim. Zbog mirisne kose, zbog slobodnih radikala, zbog svježijeg doma, zbog želje da ne spadam u diskriminirajuću skupinu pušača koji svoju naviku sve više moraju ograničavati u svoja 4 zida, jer je na većini javnih zatvorenih i otvorenih mjesta zabranjeno pušenje. 
Dok pušač ne dođe to tog zaključka sam sa sobom, mislim da ne može prestati. Poznajem ljude koji boluju od teških bolesti, (poput astme, karcinoma) a svejedno ih ni loše zdravstveno stanje nije odbilo od cigarete.
A moji prijatelji i poznanici pušači i dan danas komentiraju moju bivšu ovisnost riječima: "Ma, za svakoga bih pomislio/la da će prestati pušiti, ali za tebe .. nikada!"

*Stoga ti od sveg srca želim da u slijedeću godinu kročiš kao bivša pušačica.  *

----------


## Suncem.m.

> *Sunce*, ja sam si, dok sam pušila, mislila da niti jedan dan ne mogu bez cigarete i kada bih to uspjela, mogla bih prestati pušiti zauvijek.
> *Ljudima se obično gadi cigareta kad imaju virozu, anginu, gripu... ja bih uredno otpušila svoju dozu i tih dana.* Svi ljudi koji me znaju kao pušača, svojevremeno bi dali ruke u vatru da svi mogu prestati pušiti, ali ne i ja!
> *Nikada o cigareti nisam razmišljala kao o svom vlasniku ili nečemu u čijoj sam ja službi, jer ona je bila dio mene, poput noge ili ruke.* Do jedne prilike.


Eto to sam isto bila ja, odnosno još nemam pravo govoriti u prošlom vremenu, ali nadam se da će to ostati u prošlosti.
Ali nikada me ništa nije moglo spriječiti da zapalim.
Znala sam se davit zbog bronhitisa i opet bi pušila. Strava  :shock: 
Zibba, AdioMare, hvala vam na ohrabrujućim iskustvima.  :Heart:  
I drago mi je što ste i vi uspjele   :Love:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Joj i meni je 3 dan danas kako nisam zapalila....


gejsha, na tebe sam nekako zaboravila da si ovo pisala.
Ovo je bilo prije 8 dana........i ?
Kakvo je stanje?

----------


## Sandrij2

Najprije pohvale za cure koje su odlučile prestati pušiti. Ja već nekoliko dana hoću napisati koju riječ na ovu temu, ali kako moje pušačko iskustvo nije veliko, nekako sam zaobilazila. No, danas sam naletjela na jedan članak u _Glasu Istre_ pa ću vam ga sad prepisati. Inače, negdje od početka faksa znala sam i ja u kantini zapaliti koju cigaretu. I tu i tamo uz kavu ili vani navečer... I stvarno, uglavnom sam pušila 0-5 cigareta dnevno, češće niti jednu nego ijednu, ali eto neki maksimum u zaista rijetkim trenucima bilo je cca 5 cigica. Dakle, broj cigareta nije zabrinjavajući, ali proteglo se to, uz česte stanke i od mjesec i više dana, ipak do travnja ove godine, kad sam uz MM prestala totalno pušiti. Meni to nije ni mogao biti neki veliki šok, ali tu i tamo npr. s frendicom na kavi koja puši i skojom sam i ja pušila uz tu kavu, baš bi mi došao gušt. Ali, eto, nisam se dala i nisam zapalila baš niti jednu cig od tada. Pa čak ni kada mi se dogodio spontani, jer poznato nam je da pokleknemo u nekim stresnim trenucima. Koliko se super osjećam što ja ne pušim, još mi je divnije što ni MM ne puši (bitno drukčiji bivši pušač od mene), iako on ipak zna pokleknuti, recimo da ga ulovi gušt za cig jednom-dvaput u mjesec dana.
No, dobro, idem sad prepisati ovaj članak:

*PUŠENJE OŠTEĆUJE MATERNICU I OTEŽAVA TRUDNOĆU

Pušenje oštećuje maternicu i prema novoj znanstvenoj studiji smanjuje šanse za trudnoću. Pušenje izravno djeluje na tkivo maternice i otežava embrijima da se ugnijezde, objavili su nedavno znanstvenici u časopisu "Human Reproduction". Prema nalazima, žene koje puno puše u znatno manjem postotku uspijevaju zatrudnjeti kod potpomognute oplodnje od onih koje rijetko ili malo puše. Poznato je da su cigarete loše za žensku plodnost, ali se znanost do sada koncentrirala na štetne posljedice pušenja po jajovode. Tim znanstvenika istraživao je stopu uspješnosti kod implementiranja doniranih oplođenih jajašaca kod 785 pacijentica koje su pušile. Jajne stanice uzete su od drugih žena, koje nisu bile intenzivne pušačice te su oplođene u epruveti. Nijedan od očeva nije pušio. Oplođene jajne stanice umetnute su pacijenticama. 
Kod žena koje nisu jake pušačice stopa trudnoće bila je značajno viša. Od žena koje puše manje od 10 cigareta dnevno više od polovine ih je nakon tretmana zatrudnjelo. Ova je metoda uspjela samo kod 1/3 jakih pušačica. Tako je dokazano da visoka potrošnja duhana, neovisno o posljedicama po funkciju jajovoda umanjuje i sposobnost maternice da zadrži oplođenu jajnu stanicu.*

Ispričavam se ako sam previše boldala. Neka administratorica "odbolda" ako smeta. Ja sam samo htjela da članak bude uočljiv i da možda potakne još neku Rodicu na prestanak pušenja.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Uf.
Ovakve stvari moraju biti boldane jer  teško ulaze u glavu.
Koliko sam dugo ja zatvarala oči i pravila se da se to mene ne tiče i da su sve moje prije pušile i ostale trudne.
A ja nisam    :Crying or Very sad:  
Samo se nekako nadam da sam na vrime došla pameti.
A da je lako, nije. Ali šta više čitam ovakvih članaka, sve mi je lakše.
Sandrij hvala   :Love:  
Ali evo guram 13-ti dan (heb _ _e tek  :shock: )

----------


## Suzzy

Ja sam pušila cca 10 godina... s prekidima, nekad više, nekad manje, odugovlačila s prestajanjem a time samo povećavala broj cigareta dnevno.  U tih 10 godina nikad nisam našla pravi razlog zašto bih prestala.
I onda sam odlučila da želim bebu. Isti dan sam prestala. 
Ponekad, kad sam bih dobila M nakon mjeseci i mjeseci pokušavanja, poželila bih zapaliti jednu s takvim guštom u inat tome što mi ne polazi za rukom da zatrudnim. Ali nisam. Svaki put sam pomislila na svoju bebu i nikad nisam poklekla. 
I kad sam doživjela spontani nisam niti pomislila na cigaretu jer još uvijek vjerujem da me moja beba čeka. 
Ne želim si smanjivati ionako slabe šanse da zatrudnim i ne želim trovati svoje dijete. To su mi dva najveća razloga da nikad ne zapalim cigaretu.

Svim curama koje nastoje prestati želim puno snage i ustrajnosti!

----------


## principessa

hej, Sunce.m  kako ide?!
jel jako strašno?!
I ja bih prestala......Ali nekako mi se čini da neće to kod mene samo tako....  :Embarassed:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Ma prije 10 min sam gledala u ovu temu i mislim se, da je dignem, ili ne    :/ 
i nisam, ali digla se ona i bez mene   :Laughing:  
Evo, 18-ti dan. I da znaš-kad stvarno to želiš, nije uopće teško.
Ja sam stvarno utuvila sebi u glavu film, ma kao da sam trudna i više nesmijem i gotovo.
A neznam zašto kod tebe to ne bi išlo?
Pazi nisam ja bila neki kvazi pušač
(već sam i pisala-umirem od bronhitisa ali sukljam ga bez posustajanja   :Laughing:  )
Stvarno sam bila prava pravcata kronerica   :Embarassed:  , teško je rječima to uopće opisat

----------


## Metvica

*Sunce*, bravo :D (da, ovaj put mislim na tebe   :Laughing:  )
Držim fige iako ti ne trebaju, jer znam da ćeš uspjeti! Ne daj se!
Usput, jesi li vidjela knjigu "Dan koji će vam promijeniti život"?- o prestanku pušenja. Nedavno je izašla i baš mi se čini dobra, možda malo podrške u kriznim trenucima.

*Suzzy*, nisam znala... jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Suncem.m.

suzzy  :D , prava si. I to su pravi razlozi.
Ne smijemo dati da nas neuspjesi vrate na početak. Jače smo mi od toga   :Kiss:  

Metvice: stvarno je ovaj put za mene ,   :Shy kiss:  stvarno   :Teletubbies:  
 :Laughing:  , šalalam se.

Hvala ti na podršci.  :Heart:  
A te knjige i grupe podrške......uh, uvik se nekako bojim da bi me mogle iznervirat tako da odmah opet propušim   :Laughing: 
Ali bez obzira, isto mislim da je meni  11.11.2006 dan koji mi je promjenio život.

----------


## †mummy_s

Sunce pratim te u stopu s tim nepušenjem, po forumu, a od danas i u zbilji..popušila sam jutros zadnju i odlučila da je to to...sad sam gladna ko vuk-fantomski gladna iako je mješina puna- a usput sam spazila prekooceanki brod u mojoj spavaćoj sobi  (imam ogromno ogledalo koje sam uspješno izbjegavala ali kad sam se vidjela u njemu skoro sam i zatulila kao brodovi u magli od jada) i sad se patim s idejom da uz nepušenje uključim i neprežderavanje da se što bolje pripremim za bebača.
Ajmo ajmo suborke pa ćemo onda i na maraton kako smo nadobudne.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Ma to je uvik problem. Vuče te hrana znam. Nisam ni ja baš ko violinica i svaki zalogaj mi je neprijatelj. A evo opet sam na djeti.
(ali prvih 10 dana bez cigareta sam jela što god sam htjela  rezultat je    :Embarassed:  još kila)
Probaj piti jako puno tekućine. To stvarno pomaže.
Ma ja stalno mislim na bebicu   :Heart:  . Stalno, stalno, stalno. I ako dobijem ovaj mjesec i idući i onaj poslje i ako budem morala na potpomognutu i ako tu budu neuspjesi, obećala sam sebi da ću stalno stalno misliti na bebu i neću pušiti i gotovo.
(ako do menopauze beba ne dođe-e onda ću propušit bolit će me k za sve   :Evil or Very Mad:  , a do tada-ne odustajem i gotovo. )

----------


## visibaba

*Suncem.m* prava si, svaka cast   :Naklon:

----------


## lavache

pušila sam dugo i dosta, doduše, zadnjih godinu dana nešto manje od kutije dnevno... i nisu mi baš sve pljugice pasale - uglavnom samo one uz kavicu ili kada bi izašli van.
od kada sam vidjela plusić mislim da sam povukla sve skupa 10 dimova koje sam maznula najdražem...
baš mi i ne fali!
ni kava ni cigarete... onak, ak mi dođe da zapalim, onda maznem dim najdražem i nije mi baš fino...
valjda bu tak ostalo 

 :Smile:

----------


## laky

MM još nije bacio cigarete,uzalud svađe,suze ,histerija on kaže nije to lako  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
.Ja nisam nikada zapalila btw.čak i ne znam zapaliti,ali imam drugih poroka /obožavam papati i popiti vino iza/ ali znam da to mogu izbaciti  jer mislim da je dosta stresa,razočarenja ,padova uzrok tome.
Svim curama koje pokušavaju baciti cigarete veeeeelika potpora od mene znam koje je to zlo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Suncem.m, najgore je prošlo, bravo!  :Klap: 
koliko točno ima do danas da si nepušačica  :Wink: ?

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Suncem.m, najgore je prošlo, bravo! 
> koliko točno ima do danas da si nepušačica ?


hvala mamma Juanita   :Kiss:  
Evo jučer je bilo mjesec dana (11.12. sam počela)
I držim se odlično. Još uvjek se malo mučim 
sa željom za papanjem ali čini mi se da i to 
ide na bolje.
 :D napokon je prošao i taj mjesec.Jupiiii!

----------


## principessa

*sunce.m*   :D  čestitke za tvoju mjesečnicu nepušenja!!!
(mjesečnica- u smislu prvih mjesec dana, ne u smislu mjesečnica-vještica, hhehehe)
Samo tako naprijed, nadam se da ću ti se uskoro pridružiti!   :Rolling Eyes:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Betty

*Sncem. m*  :Klap:  . Mjesec dana ...svaka cast       !!! :Naklon:

----------


## stelerina

> *Sncem. m*  . Mjesec dana ...svaka cast       !!!


potpisujem i cestitam  :D

----------


## mamma Juanita

8)

----------


## Majchi76

Suncem.m cestitam i svaka cast! 

I ja brojim dane da prezivim svoj prvi mjesec bez nikotina. Danas mi je  13. dan i stavrno osjecam krizu, mozda najjacu do sada. Imam silnu potrebu da udahnem malo dima   :Sad:  koliko god to uzasno zvucalo, a pri tome imam vec jedan kilogram vise.   :Crying or Very sad:  

sada razmisljam da pocnem sa UN dijetom...

----------


## Suncem.m.

Majchi76, drži seeeeeeeeeeee :D 
Nemoj posustajat.
Viruj mi najlakše je popustit.
A par kila i ako dođe, ma kvragu.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
I meni su došle ( a inače ih je bilo na pretek) i sada se borim ko luda -uz pomoć UN, ali cigaretama ne dam više gušta.
Nemoj ni ti. Ako si izdržala 13 dana znači da možeš i više

----------


## zibba

> Evo jučer je bilo mjesec dana


Bravo. Tako mi je drago kada čujem da je netko prestao pušiti. Još malo i potpuno si čista i slobodna.

----------


## Majchi76

Hvala za podrsku Suncem.m.

izdrzavam nekako, mada sam preksinoc izasla na pice i narucila alkoholno (sto ne radim skoro nikada), jer sam imala tako strasnu potrebu za tim, nevjerovatno!

sada bih samo trebala prestatiti pusiti i poceti da pijem   :Smile:  

zezam se naravno, ne dam se ja tako lako, a ne daj se ni ti.

nadam se da ce nam se i ostale cure pridruziti sto prije

----------


## Trina

Ja imam troje djece i pušač sam od 1.srednje.U prvoj trudnoći smanjila sam na par cigareta dnevno da bi na kraju prestala i počela kad sam rodila.Pušila i dojila.  :Embarassed:  U drugoj trudnoći prestala kad sam zatrudnila i počela još u rodilištu.Pušila i dojila  :Embarassed:  U zadnjoj prestala odmah na početku i još nisam počela jer dojim(začudo) ali imam namjeru opet pušiti kad prestanem dojiti.Ne znam,to mi predstavlja zadovoljstvo,mali dnevni ritual....Ali ni ja ni muž nikad nismo pušili u kući zbog djece tako da oni nikad nisu izloženi dimu.
Ali i nakon godinu dana ja se još uvijek osjećam pušaće,eto to sam htjela ustvari reći,da kriza ipak malo dulje traje i važan je onaj klik u glavi,tj stvarna odluka osobe da prestaje pušiti.Ja nisam odlučila da prestajem,prestala sam zbog trudnoće i dojenja.Ali nakon svih sitnica kojih sam se odrekla,cigarete su mi bile zaista mali ritual u kojem sam uživala.

----------


## jadranka605

bila sam strastveni pušač
sram me je reći ali i u trudnoći sam isto pušila
u prvoj max 5 cigareta
a u drugoj 2-3 jednom do dvaput tjedno.
želja se javljala isključivo pod stjecajem kave. Pušaći me sad kuže. Nemoš pit kavu bez duvana.
zadnju cigaretu zapalila sam od treme zadnju večer prije negoli ću ići roditi (Luku).
kad sam se vratila kući išla sam popit kavu i neizbježno cigaretu. odjednom mi se zgadila. nisam nit dva dima povukla ugasila sam je.
još mi se gadi. Neki dan mi je muž ponudiko dim
 BLJAAKK...
eto tako sam se ja riješila nikotina
 :D

----------


## mamma Juanita

je, mali rituali u kojima smo svi mi bivši uživali i kojima smo se sustavno trovali  :Sad:  .
i da, ona mentalna ovisnost traje puno duže nego fizička, znaju valjda psihoanalitičari zašto ( ali slutim i sama da bi moglo imati veze s nezadovoljenom oralnom fazom  :Razz: ).
meni se nakon godina prestanka cigareta bila već zgadila, užasno mi je smetao dim, a opet sam znala u jednoj desetinki sekunde poželjeti pušititi ili sam sanjala da pušim (i čula sam to od mnogih bivših da im se događalo).
baš je to nevjerojatno, fizički ti smrdi i smeta, pa ti opet negdje u mozgu, ko mali vražićak  :Evil or Very Mad:  , iskrsne ideja kako bi bilo sad zapalit.

ali nedajte da vas to obeshrabri, to su zbilja rijetki trenuci slabosti koje treba odignorirati, jer vrlo lako je ponovno počet, a teško prestat.

a  život bez cigareta je pjeeesmaaaaaa  :Sing:  .

----------


## Majchi76

ja mislim da je mamma Juanita napisala da prva kriza traje 21 dan.

ja evo brojim, danas mi je 18ti dan i nije ni tako strasno, ja sam iskreno ocekivala gore muke. ali tacno je da nas za cigaretu vezu mali rituali poput   :Coffee:  . U zadnjih 18 dana popila sam samo jednu, jer mi uopste ne predstavlja takvo zadovoljstvo kao kad sam je kombinovala sa cigarom.

priznajem, rado bih ja ponovila tu kombinaciju, meni se nista nije zgadilo niti mi dim smrdi, ali jednostavno zivim dan za danom bez cigarete i govorim sama sebi: "ako si izdrzala prethodnih 16 dana mozes i ovaj".

cure pridruzite nam se!

----------


## Trina

> a  život bez cigareta je pjeeesmaaaaaa  .


Meni nije, valjda u tome i je problem.  :Razz:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> je, mali rituali u kojima smo svi mi bivši uživali i kojima smo se sustavno trovali


ne znam kako sam samo zaboravila napisati i jednu tako važnu, a uporno zanemarivanu činjenicu: nismo tim našim destruktivnim ritualima trovali samo sebe, nego i sve one koji su se zatekli oko nas (ili u nama, kao Jadranka).



> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a  život bez cigareta je pjeeesmaaaaaa  .
> 
> 
> Meni nije, valjda u tome i je problem.


uf, meni stvarno je, jer mrzim biti ovisna i uživati u nečemu što tako očito uništava i mene i druge.
zato mi je taj osjećaj kada mi cigareta više nije bila potrebna bio kao da mi je otpala ona robijaška kugla s noge  :Bouncing:  ...

----------


## Suncem.m.

Trina, definitivno je lakši život bez cigareta.
Ali treba vremena dok se čovjek navikne na to da je nepušač.ja se još uvik dobro držim i mislim da je ovaj put to TO!  :Grin:  

Majchi76 , drži se i ti  :Wink: 
na pravom si putu

----------


## wonderwoman

Hej cure moje,
a nisam vam rekla moj recept za pusenje!!! Za uredno pusim do 15dc i onda ne pusim do M. Mislim da se tako vise patim nego da prestanem skroz, ali barem imam neki razlog da se radujem kad dodje M  :Laughing: .

----------


## †mummy_s

> ja mislim da je mamma Juanita napisala da prva kriza traje 21 dan.
> 
> ja evo brojim, danas mi je 18ti dan i nije ni tako strasno, ja sam iskreno ocekivala gore muke.


Aha evo jedne zablude. Koliko god svi mislili da je najteže na početku, prava kriza nastupa tek nakon par mjeseci. provjereno kod mnogih bivših pušača. Ja sam bez problema izgurala 5 mjeseci ili čak i više (nisam niti upamtila dan kad sam prestala pušiti jer je bilo tako lako) ali me onda počelo mamiti više nego ikad i onda sam poklekla. Sad mi više nije fino i lako ne pušim danima ali znam da će kriza opet doći za par mjeseci.

----------


## mamma Juanita

valjda to ovisi. meni je bilo najteže u početku.
kao što rekoh, te "krize i krizice" kasnije su se javljale sve rjeđe i sve slabiji intenzitetom, ali me fascinira koliko dugo su se ipak znale javiti.

----------


## Majchi76

> prava kriza nastupa tek nakon par mjeseci.


Uzas! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

ovo nisam zeljela da znam. ipak cu se nadati da ce vremenom biti sve lakse i jednostavnije i da cu docekati dan da ni ne pomislim na cigaretu.

*mummy_s* - ipak ti hvala na upozorenju

*suncem.m* - samo nastavi tako, ne damo se otrovima

----------


## †mummy_s

a jedno je sigurno a istovremeno i utješno. Što više vremena prođe ma koliko krize bile jake savjest peče još jače..Nije vam sigurno isti bed zapaliti nakon 2 dana apstinencije i zapaliti nakon 20 dana. Ništa se vi ne brigajte imamo mi i predobar razlog za ostavit tu gadost.

----------


## Majchi76

> imamo mi i predobar razlog za ostavit tu gadost.


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

*suncem.m,* svaka ti je zlatna

----------


## Majchi76

sorry cure, malo sam pobrkala imena   :Embarassed:  

mislila sam na mummy_s umjesto suncem.m

izgleda da se jos nisam probudila

----------


## Metvica

HURAHURA! :D 
nisam jedina koja ih je pobrkala!
Majchi, HVALA TI HVALA TI!  :Kiss:   već sam mislila da mi "švabo skriva stvari po kući"...

(sad vas već razlikujem, ali na početku...   :Embarassed:  došle ste istovremeno na potpomognutu, imate istu strukturu imena s obrnutim inicijalima, i obje žute...)
koliko vidim - i obje bivše pušačice   :Love:

----------


## Suncem.m.

i da nadopunim metvicu...........
nadam se obe što prije trudne    :Grin:  
je li tako mummy_s ?

----------


## †mummy_s

> i da nadopunim metvicu...........
> nadam se obe što prije trudne    
> je li tako mummy_s ?


Uh ja očito palim na guranje kad ovako kasnim s odgovorom...
A *Sunce moje žarko* ja toliko već trljam ruke za pripremu da Tom Hanks sigurno ne bi imao problema s vatrom kad bih mu bila blizu. (a šta da vam kažem, gledala sam Brodolom života pa otud asocijacija)
E pa ondak dižen šalicu vrkute u ime prokreacije. Živili!

----------


## Suncem.m.

Ma draga moja mummy_s, bitno da pališ   :Laughing:  .
Nego jesi li se ti ostavila cigareta na kraju i koncu?

----------


## visibaba

No dakle, prijavljujem da od novogodisnjeg slavlja nisam zapalila nijednu cigaretu, dakle 12 dana.
Nije to bila nikakva novogodisnja odluka, nego sam se na doceku prepusila pa su mi se zgadile  :Grin: . I to je tak trajalo neko vrijeme, a sad pomalo guram dan po dan... Jedino nisam sigurna da necu zapalit kad/ak procurim  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ustvari trenutno uzivam u slobodi od cigareta, al ne znam koliko ce to trajati...

----------


## Storm

> No dakle, prijavljujem da od novogodisnjeg slavlja nisam zapalila nijednu cigaretu, dakle 12 dana.
> Nije to bila nikakva novogodisnja odluka, nego sam se na doceku prepusila pa su mi se zgadile . I to je tak trajalo neko vrijeme, a sad pomalo guram dan po dan... Jedino nisam sigurna da necu zapalit kad/ak procurim 
> Ustvari trenutno uzivam u slobodi od cigareta, al ne znam koliko ce to trajati...


 :D  samo tako naprijed

----------


## Betty

Svaki put kad ja zapalim cigaru i namjestim se na forumu , neko podigne ovu temu i opali me po usima   :Grin:   :Embarassed:

----------


## visibaba

> Svaki put kad ja zapalim cigaru i namjestim se na forumu , neko podigne ovu temu i opali me po usima


Bas sam mislila na tebe dok sam ovo pisala 8)  :Grin:

----------


## Betty

> Betty prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Svaki put kad ja zapalim cigaru i namjestim se na forumu , neko podigne ovu temu i opali me po usima   
> 
> 
> Bas sam mislila na tebe dok sam ovo pisala 8)


Evo dajem casnu pijonirku rijec , ako ovaj mjesec ugledas + , ja prestajem da pusim   :Grin:  .Jao , sta rekoh  :shock: .Sad je gotovo . Mada , koliko ja vidim po tvom chartu , mogu slobodno odmah prestat pusiti !

----------


## visibaba

> Evo dajem casnu pijonirku rijec , ako ovaj mjesec ugledas + , ja prestajem da pusim   .Jao , sta rekoh  :shock: .Sad je gotovo . Mada , koliko ja vidim po tvom chartu , mogu slobodno odmah prestat pusiti !


 :shock: ovo je stvarno izazov
ak nis drugo, nacrtat cu si +, dok ti skuzis da mi trbuh ne raste  :Grin: , vec ces se odviknut pa ce ti bit svejedno

----------


## Suncem.m.

Betty   :Laughing:  , ima bit da si ti svoje otpušila.
Dolazit ćemo ti u Švedsku u kontrolu.
Ja izgurala 2 mjeseca.   :Grin:  
(nije da nisam baš ni jednu, ali samo za prigode   :Embarassed:  )

Visibaba, samo tako naprid  :D

----------


## maria71

danas sam zgriješila,sram me bilo  :Embarassed:

----------


## Suncem.m.

E pa moram malo podignuti ovu temu.
Iako moram priznati da me sram kada čitam kako sam bila odlučna i ustrajna i kako sam sve to pokvarila.  :Embarassed:  
Krajem prvog mjeseca, kako sam napravila hsg i saznala da mi je jedan jajovod koma i zatim dogovorila laparaskopiju - počela sam opet lagano,
 jednu po jednu i   :Rolling Eyes:   propušila   :Embarassed:  .
I onda neki udarci jedan za drugim i cigareta jedna za drugom. Začarani krug.
Ali nije taj krug kriv. Kriva sam ja   :Mad:  . I ljuta sam na sebe od onda i evo me opet u akciji   :Grin:  .
Neznam točno za kada ću dogovoriti novi IVF. Vjerovatno 10 ili 11 mjesec. Bilo kako bilo, zadnji mi je čas da se ponovo bacim na muke i da to termina budem čista ko suza.

Da vidim cure, je li koja prestala? Ili ponovo zajedno krećemo u akciju

----------


## wonderwoman

Ja prestala od jutros  :Grin:

----------


## pujica

a ja se pravim da ne vidim ovu temu  8)

----------


## wonderwoman

> a ja se pravim da ne vidim ovu temu  8)


Vidjet ces je u 10. mjesecu   :Grin:   :Wink: !

----------


## AnneM

Ja sam nepušač , ali zato MM   :Rolling Eyes:  ... jedna za drugom i ne misli prestati    :Mad:

----------

ja si zapušim dok mi fali, 2-3 tjedno, a dok sam ljuta dok mi M dođe onda bolje da ne brojim. onda nemjerno.  :Laughing:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Ja prestala od jutros


Duša moja   :Love:  . Neka se u tebi gnjezdi mala bebuškica, bit će i njoj drago što je mama prestala pušiti.
Ja sam ovaj tjedan na laganom odvikavanju. Do 4 dnevno zapalim i više ih pustim da gore. Čisto da mi je psihički lakše. A od ponedjeljka je zabrana totalna.
Možda je nekima lakše odjednom, ali ja sam kronerica pa mi to teško pada   :Embarassed:  . A tako sam ranije uspjevala prestati. 
Mislim 2 puta sam prekinula po 2-3 mjeseca i glupa   :Evil or Very Mad:   zapalila ono kao neće mi biti ništa od jedne i sve sam upropastila.
E neću ovaj put, neću i gotovo. Pa nemogu od srama više. Nemogu u postupak sa cigaretom   :Embarassed:

----------


## bebomanka

Pa tek sad sam vidla ovaj topic!!




> ali najljepše od svega, osim što sam napokon ostala trudna, je taj neopisiv osjećaj SLOBODE, da možeš živjeti bez dima, bez cigarete.


  :Klap:  

*suncem.m,pujica* drage moje suborke   :Love:  sad cu vam nesto napisati a tako i svima ostalima koje se zele rijesiti toga zla..
Prvi dim cigarete mi je uvalila moja pametna seka kad je meni bilo samo 9 god. jer se je bojala da cu ju ja tuziti mami da pusi pa me je tako imala u saci da ona moze tuziti i mene-STRAHOTA!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Od tada sam pusila tu i tamo   :Embarassed:  kad god sam negdje uspjela koju ukrasti nemate pojma koliko me je sram dok vam ovo pisem
Cigarete sam pocela svakodnevno kupovati sa 13 god.
Bavila sam se sportom ali nju nisam ostavljala..
Sa 21 god.starosti sam otisla u Austriju i dalje sam pusila.Shrvala me ta zemlja, ljudi, problemi....tata mi je umro a ja nisam imala novaca niti za crninu nego sam posudila za vlak da dodjem do Zagreba....a pusila sam...........
Dvije godine kasnije, jednog kisnog jutra,ulazim u autobus pun ljudi kojim sam isla na posao..na sebi sam imala antilop jaknu koju je kisa smocila i kad sam se nasla u hrpi ljudi i zatvorenom autobusu, zasmrdila sam kao prljava pepeljara  :shock: Odjednom mi se ucinilo da svi ljudi u autobusu zure u mene sa gadjenjem i ja sam se sama sebi zgadila!
Pomislih:"zar to meni treba?!"Kako je to gnjusno!
Navecer sam se vratila sa posla u stan koji je isto tako smrdio po cikovima a bio je cist!! Zavjese, sjedeca garnitura, tepih........FUJ!!!!!!!!
Od toga dana pa do danas nisam zapalila niti jednu cigaretu!!  :D 
I sto je najvaznije..gade mi se! Sad ne mogu boraviti u prostoriji gdje se pusi jer me odmah glava zaboli i bude mi zlo a kad svakodnevno gledam svoju seficu koja je vrlo zgodna zena ali kad progovori, iz ustiju joj toliko zasmrdi po ustajalom nikotinu........ona nikada nece biti svjesna koliko pada u ocima sva njezina ljepota, pamet i sposobnost od smrada koji ostavlja za sobom....naravno, to je moje subjektivno misljenje!

Zao mi je ako sam vam previse slikovito opisala kako ja sad "vidim" pusace i nadam se da se niti jedna od vas na to nece naljutiti jer znam koliko je tesko pokrenuti taj korak ali vam samo zelim reci da je to stvar u tome "kliku" koji se u vama mora desiti da to same pozelite i ispuniti...i samo tako cete uspjeti!!   :Love:  
One koje to jos ne zele, neka se niti ne sile a neka se niti ne ljute na moj post...nije mi bila namjera uvrijediti pusacice nego vam zelim otvoriti oci i olaksati zivot a time i put do zeljenog majcinstva..
Toga dana kad sam ostavila cigaretu, svjeze otusirana,namirisana dezicem i dobrim parfemom, te osvjezavajucom kaugumom u ustima nakon jutarnje kavice koja je bila jos finija bez cigarete, ponosno sam usla u bus, odradila svoj dan, otisla na trcanje,umorna zaspala i tako cijeli tjedan......i nakon tog tjedna mi je bila sve manje u mislima..

SRETNO!   :Love:

----------


## Rene2

Još uvijek čekam taj klik.
Bila sam grozna prema pušačima do svoje osamnaeste godine, i onda na maturalcu me najbolja prijateljica nagovori da zapalim.
I jesam. I počele nas dvije pušiti, i studirale, i pušile i ostala ona trudna na trećoj godini faksa i prestala.
Ja sam rodila prije 6,4 godine i još uvijek pušim i još uvijek čekam taj klik.
Srce mi se stisne kad mi Rea kaže da prestanem, a onda ujutro otvorim oči i prvo pomislim na kavu i cigaretu.
Čak štoviše, ustajem se u 6 ujutro, kako bih na miru mogla popušiti. A nemam vremena za našminkati se _:smajlić/toljaga:_
I udebljala sam se i strah me je ako prestanem da ću se još udebljati.

Sad me baš neka depra pukla, kad sam pročitala sve ovo što sam napisala.

Nadam se da će uskoro doći jedna mala mrva zbog koje ću prestati pušiti.  :Naklon:

----------


## bebomanka

*rene* draga...nemoj cekati da dodje mrvica da prestanes pusiti nego prestani pusiti da bi dosla mrvica!!!! I prestani pusiti zbog SEBE! Nemoj traziti povod vec odluci kad TI to budes htjela jer kad nesto sami hocemo, nista nas u tome ne moze sprijeciti jer smo same gospodari svojega uma.Ne pomisljaj da ti to moras a ne mozes nego pomisli da ti to ne moras ali hoces! I kad to jednom odlucis i ucinis taj korak, osjetiti ces snagu svojeg karaktera i ogroman ponos koji ce ti kozu jeziti od uzitka..

Najbjedniji je izgovor "to mi je jedini porok-gust" Misliti na tako bezvrijedne a ima toliko divnih i puno ugodnijih stvari i okusa za osjetiti u zivotu..........kad ostavis cigaretu, uvidjeti ces to!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Rene2

Kažem ti da čekam klik.

----------


## a72

*bebomanka* , htjela sam staviti smajlica koji aplaudira , ali nesto nece, pa onda evo ti   :Love:   .
(kaze jedan moj prijatelj :" Nista lakse ostaviti cigare, ja sam 20 puta do sada ostavio..." - no comment  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Kažem ti da čekam klik.


klik,klik,klik,klik   :Grin:

----------


## visibaba

> Mislim 2 puta sam prekinula po 2-3 mjeseca i glupa    zapalila ono kao neće mi biti ništa od jedne i sve sam upropastila.


ovo i ja radim cijelo ovo vrijeme  :Rolling Eyes: . prestanem na mjesec-dva pa opet ponovo pocnem.
trenutno sam u fazi pusenja i razmisljanja opet o prestanku.
i dalje me najvise zdere sto je i MD opet propusio uz mene, zbog toga mi je najvise krivo, jer ja ionako pusim samo "rekreativno", a on je bas (bio) strastveni pusac  :Sad: . nadam se da uskoro oboje prelazimo opet u nepusace.

----------


## Sandrij2

> .....travnja ove godine, kad sam uz MM prestala totalno pušiti.....Koliko se super osjećam što ja ne pušim, još mi je divnije što ni MM ne puši (bitno drukčiji bivši pušač od mene), iako on ipak zna pokleknuti, recimo da ga ulovi gušt za cig jednom-dvaput u mjesec dana.


No, da se i ja opet oglasim. Dakle, od travnja sad već prošle godine niti jednu jedinu cigaretu nisam zapalila, ni u šali. Ni držala je u rukama. Dakle, bravo ja... (skromna li sam)
Aliiiiiiiiiiii, MM je stjecajem nekih ružnih okolnosti (mama mu je bila jako bolesna neka 4 mjeseca i u 4.mjesecu je umrla), on se opet dohvatio te cigarete. I sad opet puši k'o veliki. A najgore od svega što ja sad ne vidim način i razlog da prestane. Prije mu je razlog bio loš spermiogram. Mogu ja svaki dan drobiti, ali njemu u glavu ne ulazi ništa od mojih riječi. A ja sam tako tužna zbog toga. Jedino što poštuje moju želju da se u stanu ne puši (btw to ne dozvoljavam nikome) i što redovito očisti balkonsku pepeljaru nakon upotrebe.

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Dakle, od travnja sad već prošle godine niti jednu jedinu cigaretu nisam zapalila, ni u šali. Ni držala je u rukama. Dakle, bravo ja... (skromna li sam)


 :D  bravooooo ti   :Heart:  
A TM probaj natjerati tako da mi pričaš stalno kako će smrditi svojoj princezi   :Zaljubljen:  i kako se mora ostaviti da je dočeka kao pravi tatek - bez cigarete u ruci   :Wink:  .
A i malenoj će trebati raditi bracu   :Grin:

----------


## Sandrij2

> Sandrij2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dakle, od travnja sad već prošle godine niti jednu jedinu cigaretu nisam zapalila, ni u šali. Ni držala je u rukama. Dakle, bravo ja... (skromna li sam)
> 
> 
>  :D  bravooooo ti   
> A TM probaj natjerati tako da mi pričaš stalno kako će smrditi svojoj princezi   i kako se mora ostaviti da je dočeka kao pravi tatek - bez cigarete u ruci   .
> A i malenoj će trebati raditi bracu


Nekad mislim da kad mu tupim o tome, kao da razgovaram sa čašom. A što se smrada tiče, kad god zapali tu hebenu cigaretu, ja k'o navijena počnem: "Smrdi, smrdi...užasno smrdi!" (kao oni patuljci iz reklame za septičku). A njemu je to baš interesantno kako ih ja imitiram, pa onda skupa sa mnom nabraja: "smrdi, smrdi...." ali od cigarete ne odustaje.

I da, jedino bi možda mali braco mogao nešto učiniti po tom pitanju...

----------


## mamma Juanita

malo za inspiraciju  :Wink: 
http://wish2conceive.com/smoking-fertility.htm
http://www.guardian.co.uk/smoking/St...145806,00.html
http://www.canberrafertilitycenter.c...eets_smoke.htm
http://general-medicine.jwatch.org/c...on/2000/1031/2

----------


## paci

sorry što ulijećem u topic, ali želim vam prepričati svoje iskustvo jer mislim da je kod mene imalo veze (ne)pušenje i plodnost

prije prve trudnoće sam pušila 13 g. MM je također pušio ali puno kraće
kad smo otkrili + na testiću, isti čas smo bacili cigarete i nismo više zapalili niti jednu. istina, dok smo pokušavali napraviti bebu, nismo prestajali pušiti

ali zato nismo niti počeli ponovno, pa se mala curka začela doslovce iz prve. 
ni dan danas ne pušimo, meni zna zamirišati,ali ne paše mi i mislim da je moj pušački staž okončan

----------


## AdioMare

Cure, zar još niste prestale pušiti?!  :Mad:  
Od kad vas pratim, mogle ste imati već 6 mjeseci nepušačkog staža!!!
Ajmo, sve od sutra! Bar počnite ozbiljno razmišljati o tome...  :Grin: 

Sada ozbiljno:
Držim vam fige da uskoro pokušate ponovo. Ovaj puta za ozbiljke!  :Smile:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Cure, zar još niste prestale pušiti?!  
> Od kad vas pratim, mogle ste imati već 6 mjeseci nepušačkog staža!!!
> Ajmo, sve od sutra! Bar počnite ozbiljno razmišljati o tome... 
> 
> Sada ozbiljno:
> Držim vam fige da uskoro pokušate ponovo. Ovaj puta za ozbiljke!


Nemoj vikati   :Embarassed:  , šmrc. Ja se trudim majke mi.
Doduše mogla sam već imati više od 9 mjeseci staža, ali......
Imam milijun opravdanja i nemam nijedno   :Embarassed:  .

A u ovih 20-tak dana sam zapalila par cigareta u momentima teške krize..

Ali stvarno ovaj put ne posustajem.  :Mad:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ali stvarno ovaj put ne posustajem.


Sunce moje malo, sunce li ti tvoje malo, dođem provjeriti za 6 mjeseci opet. 
Magarac tko izda, može?

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali stvarno ovaj put ne posustajem. 
> 
> 
> Sunce moje malo, sunce li ti tvoje malo, dođem provjeriti za 6 mjeseci opet. 
> Magarac tko izda, može?


Dogovoreno   :Grin:

----------


## Betty

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> ...


Hehehe , kad pusac obeca to ti je 100%   :Laughing:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AdioMare prvotno napisa
> ...


Tišina   :Mad:  . Istući ću te   :Razz:  .

Ja sam obećala i tako će i bit. Moram i gotovo.

----------


## wonderwoman

I Suncice - kakav je danas status? Ja sam jutros opet zvanicno obecala da neci nikada vise  :Laughing: .

----------


## Suncem.m.

> I Suncice - kakav je danas status? Ja sam jutros opet zvanicno obecala da neci nikada vise .


Danas - ponosna. Je da me jugo ubilo i neurozna sam za poludit, ali ne dam se   :Grin:

----------


## nastja st

je vele nasljedna. puse mi i mater i otac,pusila  je i pok baka. pravdam se.
pusim oko kutije ravno 10 godina i samo marl. light,ostalo ne mogu.
smrdi mi sve osim njega.
provala sam za korizmu i bilo mi je katastrofa,doslovno me je valjalo. probadao me je hladan znoj,cinilo mi se da lebdim.
kakva je ona metoda sa slusnim podrazajima,da se malo olaksa,jer djaba meni volja kad imam krize poput najzagrizenijeg narkomana?

----------


## Suncem.m.

Ako stvarno želiš prestat a imaš takve krize onda moraš postepeno.
To postepeno je u biti jako teško jer ti se učini vidiš kako me fino ide, ma još ću jednu, pa još jednu i odeeeeee.
Moraš se čvrsto držati plana.
Npr: 1 tjedan 4-5 cigareta, 1 tjedan 1-2 i treći tjedan stisni zube i reci neću više.
Ili eventualno kupi one nikotinske žvake.
Iako su meni osobno užasne i nikakve koristi.

Slušaj - znam kako ti je   :Rolling Eyes:  , ali može se.
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## bebomanka

Da vas malo ohrabrim.....vec se radi na cjepivu protiv ovisnosti o nikotinu i trebalo bi najkasnije pocetkom 2008. doci u prodaju-znaci ima nade i za vas!   :Wink:  
Ma kako bi vas samo sve redom preko koljena pa po riti!   :Mad:  Kad samo pomislim koliko teskih i bolnih trenutaka hrabro prebrodite a od svega toga je jaca jedna pisljiva, smrdljiva cigareta koja vas i vasu volju ucini manjima od makovog zrna.......uh..uh..uhhhhhhhhhh znam da me mrzite kad ovako pisem o vasoj miljenici ali ne mogu si pomoci.. 8)

----------


## Sandrij2

> Da vas malo ohrabrim.....vec se radi na cjepivu protiv ovisnosti o nikotinu i trebalo bi najkasnije pocetkom 2008. doci u prodaju-znaci ima nade i za vas!


Znači ima nade i za MM. Inače, u fazi je postupnog odvikavanja u koje ja ne vjerujem, barem kad je o njemu riječ.

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Ma kako bi vas samo sve redom preko koljena pa po riti!   Kad samo pomislim koliko teskih i bolnih trenutaka hrabro prebrodite a od svega toga je jaca jedna pisljiva, smrdljiva cigareta koja vas i vasu volju ucini manjima od makovog zrna.......uh..uh..uhhhhhhhhhh znam da me mrzite kad ovako pisem o vasoj miljenici ali ne mogu si pomoci.. 8)


Niti te mrzimo niti je riječ o "miljenici".
Po tvojoj izjavi zaključujem da nikada nisi bila pušač pa s toga nemaš pojma o čemu pričaš. 
Ta pišljiva cigareta je uzrok ovisnosti i tek kad je poželiš ostaviti shvatiš protiv čega se boriš.
Nepušač to jednostavno nemože razumjeti. 
Uostalom - pozivam se na akciju "ne po guzi"   :Grin:

----------


## bebomanka

Eh..sunceko..zar si stvarno propustila moj uvodni post na ovu temu?!
Zar se to sto sam opisala moze usporediti sa "ne znati sto znaci biti pusac"?

Svi problemi i teskoce koje se postave ispred nas, ocito svatko od nas dozivljava drugacije i ja bih vjeruj mi, uzasno voljela da se mogu tako cvrsto postaviti pred problemima oko zaceca kao sto sam se postavila pred problemom protiv cigarete.No,citajuc ovo sto pisem, uvidjam da meni to stvarno i nije bio PROBLEM nego ZELJA a imala sam moc ispuniti ju sto kod zaceca te moci nemam...Ta moc je u rukama snaznijih.

Ako ikada uspijes, znati ces o cemu ja sada pisem   :Kiss:  SRETNO! i nemoj zbog nasih piskaranja posegnuti za jos jednom..   :Wink:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Cure, moj tata je počeo pušiti s 13 godina, davne 1951. godine.

2.2. 2007., sa 69 godina, nakon *56 godina pušačkog staža*, odlučio je prestati. Ugasio je cigaretu i evo, za 2 dana bit će 7 mjeseci kako nije zapalio. 8) 

Ako je on mogao...  :Kiss:

----------


## nastja st

treba imat volje,a ja imam za ono sto mi je problem. valjda mislim da mi to i nije neki problem,hm..
uru vrimena na forumu i upravo dimim drugu..a je to bezveze..
sad mi je kao lakse sta nisam jedina, ma samo trazim skuze.
kad mi je drago pusit, a ne mogu rodit, kojeg li apsurda..
ako kaze da nije zbog cibusenja?
ionako ne znaju sta mi je.

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Eh..sunceko..zar si stvarno propustila moj uvodni post na ovu temu?!
> Zar se to sto sam opisala moze usporediti sa "ne znati sto znaci biti pusac"?
> 
> Svi problemi i teskoce koje se postave ispred nas, ocito svatko od nas dozivljava drugacije i ja bih vjeruj mi, uzasno voljela da se mogu tako cvrsto postaviti pred problemima oko zaceca kao sto sam se postavila pred problemom protiv cigarete.No,citajuc ovo sto pisem, uvidjam da meni to stvarno i nije bio PROBLEM nego ZELJA a imala sam moc ispuniti ju sto kod zaceca te moci nemam...Ta moc je u rukama snaznijih.
> 
> Ako ikada uspijes, znati ces o cemu ja sada pisem   SRETNO! i nemoj zbog nasih piskaranja posegnuti za jos jednom..


Oprosti, zaboravila sam na taj tvoj post. Po tome šta si pisala ti si samo ostavila cigarete i doviđenja. Možda nisi pisala o teškoćama koje si imala ali ja ih imam.
Možda muku nisi prošla, možda je bilo jednostavno, možda si je prošla ali i zaboravila.
Neki ljudi samo prestanu. A ja sam možda slaba, beskarakterna, bez...Boga pitaj bez čega jer se mučim već dugo. Ali mučim se i uporna sam i rješavam jedan problem za drugim. 




> jedna pisljiva, smrdljiva cigareta koja vas i vasu volju ucini manjima od makovog zrna..


Možda sam stvarno sve ono što sam nabrojila ali moja volja nije manja od makovog zrna.
Da nemam volje ne bi ni otvarala ovu temu, ne bi poticala samu sebe i sve moje suborke na razmišljanje. 
Očito čovjek s vremenom zaboravi kako je rješen problem jednom bio problem.

I ne brini, neću posegnuti za cigaretom.

----------


## Zrina

Ne pušim već 2 mjeseca. Kad sam otkrila da sam trudna ni to me nije spriječilo da pušim jer sam imala hrpu opravdanja: jedna uz kavu nema veze, sad sam pod stresom pa moram zapalit ... Ali, kako sam znala da ću kad tad ipak morat prestat, počela sam na nagovor poznanice čitat onu neku knjigu Kako lako prestat pušit ili tako nekako i to još na engleskom.   :Rolling Eyes:  
E sad, kad mi je ona pričala o toj knjizi sva oduševljena ja sam se smijala jer mi je djelovala ko pripadnik neke sekte. Knjigu sam dobila još u travnju i tako je mjesecima čamila na polici jer nisam željela prestat pušit, iskreno nisam znala kako ću sa curama ujutro sjest na kavu bez cigarete. Ali sam ipak počela čitat, po koju stranicu kad stignem i još ju nisam dovršila.
I onda se dogodio klik. Jednostavno sam cigarete počela gledat drugim očima. Makar sam u međuvremenu završila na kiretaži i bila u totalnoj komi zbog svega, nisam ni pomislila da zapalim. Imam osjećaj da mi više ne treba, čak mi niti ne zamiriše kad netko pored mene zapali.
I prije sam prestajala pušit,ali nekako nikada sa pravim stavom i zato se nadam da je ovaj put stvarno uspjelo.   :Smile:

----------


## nastja st

ta knjiga,ali vec davno,mozes li vidit tocni naslov. mozda upali i kod mene.

----------


## visibaba

> ta knjiga,ali vec davno,mozes li vidit tocni naslov. mozda upali i kod mene.


Allen Carr: Lako je prestati pusiti

----------


## fritulica1

> Neki ljudi samo prestanu.


A meni je ova činjenica toliko nevjerovatna, gotovo jednako kao ona "spavali smo 1. put i ostala sam trudna". Na obje ostanem otprilike ovako  :shock: . 
Jer meni je za prestajanje trebalo dobrih godinu dana uspona i padova, noćnih buđenja i muvanja po stanu s košmarom u glavi (gdje nabaviti cigarete u 02. 23 ujutro?), beskrajne tuge pored prekrasno mirišljive kavice (koja mami cigarete), nervoze i lomljenja prstiju u društvu (a svi puše), krađe par dimova od prijateljice i ogromna grižnja poslije toga, pa onda opet tuga, ma šta da vam pričam...Vodila me jedino ogromna i prejaka želja da postanem mama, a taj kontekst je sam po sebi isključivao cigarete. E da, a dok sam pokušavala tu želju ostvariti trebalo mi je godinu i po dana praćenja plodnih dana, stavova svijeća, dubljenja na glavi, proučavanja raznih trakica, paprati, sluzi, praćenja mjeseca, zvijezda i ne znam čega još... i evo me sad, čekam ivf.

I zato drago moje suncem.m neću da čujem više izjave ovakvog tipa


> A ja sam možda slaba, beskarakterna, bez...Boga pitaj bez čega jer se mučim već dugo.


 Naravno da nisi. Nas dvije pripadamo istoj skupini, onih koje se muče dugo. Ali uspiju na kraju. Cilj je uvijek isti, ali je naš put do tog cilja malo dulji i zahtjevniji...Ali štošta se nauči na tom putu, zar ne?

 :Love:

----------


## wonderwoman

Predlazem da se na ovaj topic ne javljaju cure koje nemaju (ili nisu imale) problema sa prestankom pusenja.... NJima ovaj topic svakako ne treba.

----------


## Betty

Samo da dodam 
Ne mislim da sam slaba i beskarakterna zato sto pusim . Ne mislim ni da sam cool ni da sam seljanka . Nisam veliki pusac , pusim dvije tri cigarete dnevno . Volim zapaliti cigaretu isto kao sto volim popricati sa dobrom prijateljicom  (mada je nekad je ovo drugo stetnije nego ovo prvo   :Grin:  ) 
Svak prestane da pusi kad osjeti da mu je vrijeme . Neko osjeti nakon 2 ,3 ...6 neko nakon 56 godina . 


Mislim razumijem nepusace , ali bivse pusace nikako sa citavom ovom pricom . Pa cekaj majku ,  dok ste pusili koliko vam je islo na zivce kad bi cule ono " Ih da znas koliko je stetno odmah bi prestala " 
Znamo koliko je stetno nismo debili . 
Vase vrijeme je doslo , prebrodili ste cigarete JUPIIIII , mi smo bas sretni zbog vas . A sad pustite nas da se sami borimo jer nam prica nepusaca pomaze isto koliko i prica trudnica kako trebas da se opustis . Docemo i mi u svijet zdravlja i cistog vazduha . Hajte vi slobodno . Eto nas eto .   :Smile:

----------


## wonderwoman

Sad sam se i ja tek naljutila. Ovo stvarno nije u redu ..... znate na sta meni ovo lici - ko kad bi na potpomognutu otisla trudnica i pricala kako je ostala T od jednog seksa. Toliko mi je to neprilicno.

----------


## Zrina

> Predlazem da se na ovaj topic ne javljaju cure koje nemaju (ili nisu imale) problema sa prestankom pusenja.... NJima ovaj topic svakako ne treba.


Nisam sigurna da li se ovo odnosi i na mene,ali nikako mi nije bila namjera nekome nabijati na nos kako sam ja LAKO prestala pušit jer nisam.
Pokušavala sam godinama, različitim metodama i posustala svaki put. 
Mislila sam da moje iskustvo može biti samo podrška.
Žao mi je ako je postiglo kontraefekt.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Fritulice, ww, betty, zrina   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## wonderwoman

Ne Zrina, ne odnosi se na tebe - odnosi se na postove tipa - _pusio je 56 godina i onda je samo rekao - ja necu vise i prestao!_ Logican poruka takvog posta je - tako rade normalni ljudi, sta onda s vama nije u redu!!?!?! Mozda niste normalne :/

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Ne Zrina, ne odnosi se na tebe - odnosi se na postove tipa - _pusio je 56 godina i onda je samo rekao - ja necu vise i prestao!_ Logican poruka takvog posta je - tako rade normalni ljudi, sta onda s vama nije u redu!!?!?! Mozda niste normalne :/


Ej, nemoj se tako ljutiti.
Recimo LunaRoco u biti nezna šta je njen otac prolazio. Kako mu je bilo. Je li to baš bio prvi put da je donio odluku itd.
Ona samo zna da je prestao.
Sutra ako pitaš nekoga od mojih bližnjih oni će reći - ma ona je samo prestala.

----------


## vivien_li

Pozdarv pusacima  8) 

E sad moju pricu: pusim od svoje 13 godine(15 godina pusackog staza) i nikad ih nisam ostavila.Pusim 1 paklo na dan.Kad sam ostala trudna ostavila sam ih i nisam pusila 3 meseca.Nakon mog spontanog u 12 tjednu opet sam pocela pusiti.Prvo kao jednu na dan pa 2,3,4,i opet sam na 1 paklo na dan.Kad sam ih ostavila nije mi bilo problem cak su mi se i gadile nisam mogla ni poljubiti MM jer mi smetalo.E sad moja sestra je isto strastveni pusac.Kad je ona ostala trudna nije ni pomislila ostaviti cigarete i pusila je tokom cjele trudnoce, i rodila je savrsenu i zdravu curicu.E sad se ja pitam kad bi ponovo ostala trudna mozda bi opet ostavila cigarete ali samo ako mi to nije problem.
I da  *suncem i betty* ja se nadam i znam da kad i vi ostanete T znacete sta je najbolje za vas i vasu bebu.Tako da ne mislim da su pusaci cak i one koje puse u T losi i nekarakterni ljudi.Isto kako sto ne mislim da su debele nekarakterne.Samo mislim da na ovome svetu ima dosta razliciti ljudi pusace- nepusace, debele-slabe ....
I sa svim postovanjem prema svima.
Pozdrav od mene   :Love:

----------


## ronin

Evo ovako:ja imam osam godina pušačkog staža,s tim da sam zadnje tri pušila crveni Marlboro,valjda vam je onda sve jasno

Ako bih subotom navečer izašla van,otišla bi puna kutija

negdje dva mjeseca prije trudnoće s Josipom odlučila sam jednom zauvijek ostaviti taj otrov

koliko se toga nataložilo u meni dragi Bog samo zna
koliko je otrovu trebalo da izvjetri bolje da ne znam

ostavila sam cigarete u listopadu,planirala trudnoću za sljedeću jesen,neplanirano ostala trudna u siječnju

svjesna sam da sam u trudnoću ušla puna nikotina
budite toga svjesne i vi

stoposto sam sigurna da je moje dijete osjećalo u trbuhu nervozu i apstinenciju
i reći ću samo da je Josip dosta nervozan i plačljiv
a Roko nije

slučajnost?Sama sebi govorim da je,no ne mogu  reći sa sigurnošću
 jer mi preteško pada pomisao da sam možda JA doprinijela tome
a volim ga najviše na svijetu,koji paradoks

Kako sam uspjela?
Teško,no jesam ,nikada više nisam zapalila

ono što mi je naj naj naj više pomoglo da izdržim preteške prve noći bile su *valerijana kapi*,uzimala sam 15 kapi sa šećerom na žličici
prije spavanja i u noći ako bi me uhavtilo ludilo

a da vam ne kažem da mjesec dana nisam sjela u kafić popiti kavu

jer sam znala da bih pokleknula

i ZABORAVITE ostavljanje tako da smanjite cigarete
njih treba baciti u smeće i boriti se 
a ne produžavati agoniju

ako smatrate da niste ovisnice i da možete bez 2-3 na dan onda budite i bez te 2-3!

jer niste ovisne,nema problema

ja sam bila zagriženi nikotinski ovisnik
i evo načina na koji sam se riješila cigareta

Izdržite prvih par dana,tjedan,mjesec,kasnije će biti sve lakše

i onda ćete shvatiti da ovo što bebomanka piše ima puno smisla!

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

*ronin*  :Naklon:  

Samo cu jos dopisati da ju ja nisam nimalo lako ostavila,isto sam se borila ali vam to ne moram opisivati u vasoj muci jer znam kako vam je-prosla sam..a to sto se sluzim sa tako gadljivim izrazima je cilj da vam pomognem jer "KLIK" se desava u mozgu i od njega dolazi "ZELJA" koja ce vam pomoci u ostvarenju toga cilja..Nikoga mi od vas nije bila namjera omalovazavati nego sam vam svim srcem htjela pomoci na malo brutalan nacin ali on ponekad u najtezim situacijama djeluje..Ocekivala sam ovako burnu reakciju jer sam slicno dozivjela i od svoje mame koja me danas dize medju zvijezde jer sam joj pomogla da prestane pusiti i da je jos ziva!! Skoro me se je odrekla a bila je u zivotnoj opasnosti zbog cigarete(teska astma!)..sada ne moze vjerovati da je uspjela i da se osjeca kao druga zena!Mucila se je sa "Herpes-Zosterom" od silnog soka zbog prestanka pusenja, 6 mjeseci (jaki bolovi) i u svemu tome je dobila jos jacu volju da ju nakon 40 god. ostavi jer je uvidjela koji je to otrov a ima dijete koje ju jos ite kako treba u zivotu.....
Poznata je cinjenica da su bivsi pusaci veci protivnici cigarete nego stalni nepusaci a nadam se da cete to osjetiti i same..

Sada se povlacim sa ove teme a vjerojatno i sa rode jer mi suze teku pisajuci vam rijeci kojima vam tako silno zelim pomoci i podrzati vas u prolemu koji vas muci a vi razmislite koliko je vrijedno zadati bol svakome tko vam kaze nesto brutalno na tu temu jer TAKVI nemaju pojma o cemu pricaju i shvatite da cete cigarete moci kupiti i zapaliti kad god zazelite a izgubljene ljude NIKADA vise necete moci vratiti!   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

> Cure, moj tata je počeo pušiti s 13 godina, davne 1951. godine.
> 
> 2.2. 2007., sa 69 godina, nakon *56 godina pušačkog staža*, odlučio je prestati. Ugasio je cigaretu i evo, za 2 dana bit će 7 mjeseci kako nije zapalio. 8) 
> 
> Ako je on mogao...


Ja ovdje s ponosom moram predstaviti moju dragu mamu Zdenku, koja je za ovogodišnju korizmu odbacila cigarete nakon 45 godina vrlo, vrlo žestokog pušačkog staža... i evo, sretno već mjesecima ne puši!
Jednako tako dodajem: ako je ona mogla...

A kad smo kod hvale isti dan mi je i sestrin muž prestao pušiti. Prestao i ostao nepušač. Nakon 30 godina.
Baš sam bila kod njih prošli vikend, jest da mama ima 10 kila više (ona je bila mršavica, sada ima 58 ) ali to joj konačno dobro stoji.
Šogi se zaokružio malo jače, ali je na UNki trenutno.

Bore se, bore, a najtežu borbu su izvojevali!

Slažem se s ronin da nema postepenog odvikavanja. Napravite rez i od toga trenutka više ni jednu! 
Reći ćete da je lako nama pametovati kad nismo u toj koži. Ne želimo vam pametovati, ali bili smo u toj koži. I te kako bili!!! I vrlo dobro znamo kako vam je. Jednako tako znamo da se može.  :Wink: 

Držim vam fige da se odlučite jednom za svagda!  :Kiss:

----------


## Betty

Prvo da razjasnim odmah , moj post se nije odnosio ni na koga konkretno nego sam uopste govorila o tom vjecitom nerazumjevanju sitih i gladnih   :Grin:   .

Ja sam sasvim lako ostavila cigarete kad sam pocela planirati trudnocu . Nisam imala nikakvih kriza iako sam pusila kutiju dnevno . Nisu me cigarete vise privlacile . Nakon 5...6 mjeseci kad sam dobila jednu od menstruacija zapalila sam i od tada nisam prestajala mada sebe vise i ne smatram pusacem jer radnim danima prodje i par dana da ne zapalim ni jednu cigaretu . 
Mislim da ni jedna od nas ovdje ne pusi puno , mislim da smo napredovale za sve ove mjesece ....godine ....zato molim aplauz   :Grin:

----------


## bebomanka

Zabolilo me je kad sam primjetila kako su me neke-koje su procitale moj prvi post na ovom topicu, pocele ignorirati i na "prije zaceca" jer sam izgubila njihove simpatije..a samo sam im htjela pomoci   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Sada se povlacim sa ove teme a vjerojatno i sa rode jer mi suze teku pisajuci vam rijeci kojima vam tako silno zelim pomoci i podrzati vas u prolemu koji vas muci a vi razmislite koliko je vrijedno zadati bol svakome tko vam kaze nesto brutalno na tu temu jer TAKVI nemaju pojma o cemu pricaju i shvatite da cete cigarete moci kupiti i zapaliti kad god zazelite a izgubljene ljude NIKADA vise necete moci vratiti!


Nemojmo se razbacivati sa suzama. Tebi suze idu sada, a meni su išle sinoć.
Tvoj post nisam doživila kao podršku. Vjerijem  da si ga kao podršku napisala ali mene je povrijedio i zabolio. 
Kako je tebe pogodilo ono "takvi nemaju pojma", tako je mene pogodilo što si mi rekla kako je moja želja manja od makovog zrna.
U redu, svaka je napisala nešto što zaboli. 
Ali ove priče o " povlačenju" ......? Daj pusti to molim te. Nismo djeca i nećemo kupiti krpice i bebe čim nas nešto nažulja.
Mislim da smo puno puta jedna drugoj bile podrška. I da si u istom odnosu sa dosta cura koje su se javile ne ovu temu.
I sad jednom se raziđemo u mišljenju a ti odlaziš.
Ej, pa ja sam danima bez cigarete i imam dobit M svaki čas i da ti ne pišem sad sve šta me muči.
Pa sam se na tvoj post fino isplakala, fino ti odgovorila. 
I niti te mrzim niti te manje cjenim niti napuštam Rodu a pogotovo te nisam  smjestila u "izgubljene ljude"

----------


## Betty

> Zabolilo me je kad sam primjetila kako su me neke-koje su procitale moj prvi post na ovom topicu, pocele ignorirati i na "prije zaceca" jer sam izgubila njihove simpatije..a samo sam im htjela pomoci


Ovo uopste nije istina . Sto se tice mene nije da te ignorisem nego toliko ima potencijalnih trudnica , svakoj se nesto desava i svaki put kad posaljem post skontam da sam opet zaboravila na tebe .   :Embarassed:  
Ja ne mogu da se ljutim zbog ovakvih stvari . Ti meni da kazes ne znam sta , da mi kazes da sam gluuupa sto pusim , da sam budala ja se necu naljutiti uistinu jer te znam . Ljuticu se Forumski   :Grin:  , svadjati , ali onako ...  :Grin:  

Ceka me MM pa prekidam u pola   :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

I u svemu ovome zaboravih
Luna Rocco   :Klap:  za tatu i Adio Mare   :Klap:  za mamu

----------


## fritulica1

Hej, hej žene...pa svatko tko se javio na ovu temu htio je pomoći, dati podršku   :Heart:  ...
Stvar je u tome što smo svi različiti. Tako su npr. mene  dok sam prestajala pušiti znale poprilično iznervirati spike o karakteru i o likovima koji su godinama pušili oveće količine cigareta i onda se jedno jutro probudili i zapitali; what the fuck is cigareta??? Kao neka vrsta amnezije ali samo po pitanju cigareta...  
A nekima su takvi komentari godili, davali su im motiv za dalje...
Svatko polazi od sebe, svog iskustva, pa onda na osnovu toga prosuđuje... 

 Evo svima jedan  :Kiss: !

----------


## jabuka79

Ja sam strastveni pušač i to dugogodišnji, a mučim se i sa problemom neplodnosti.Ovako iskreno to mogu izreći samo ovdje.Mrzim što pušim, kanim prestati,ali...Znate kako je.Imam tone nekih kao opravdanja.Pitam se često kako drugi to uspiju a ja nikako.Muž mi je neki dan rekao: Pokaži koliko želiš bebu, tj prestani pušiti.Sramim se što ne uspijevam, a inače sam prilično istrajna u svemu drugome, ali u ovome...Znamo mi svi da je to štetno, pa imamo tv, čitamo, ali to je ovisnost i mi tu slabo možemo komandovati. Ljutim se na sebe kad pogledam ljude koji su od mene dosta stariji, a prestali, tad se pitam što i ja ne mogu. A da vam pravo kažem dosadilo mi je i prati pepeljare i provjetravati kuću i prečesto prati zavjese i sve druge stvari koje more obavljati samo pušač. Osim toga, cigareta me kontroliše, vidim to, kao dok zapalim obavit ću ovo, ono i tako. A i silni novac ode na njih. O zdravlju da i ne govorim. Ovo sve govorim prvi put, jer znate kako je pušač mrzi govoriti o cigaretama.

----------


## nastja st

imam dugu kosu,i uvijek,bas uvijek smrdi

----------


## Suncem.m.

Ma moram vam se na brzinu pohvalit da sam   :Saint:  .
Ne pušim i čak ni ne mislim na cigaretu. Kad sjednema na kavu bude mi malkice teško jer neznam di sa rukama.
Čak sam (kao i prošli put) krenula i na djetu tako da se ne tješim grickalicama. 
Znam da nije borba gotova, ali bitno je da naši vode   :Grin:  .

----------


## wonderwoman

Suncice, koliko je vec proslo vremena?

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Suncice, koliko je vec proslo vremena?


Nije već nego tek   :Rolling Eyes:  ......
Teško mi je uopće odredit datum jer sam od 01. 08 smanjila cigarete na jednu-dvije, 
pa sam došla do toga da zapalim jednu u 7 dana.
U biti sam ja mislim zadnji put zapalila s tobom u Viagra baru   :Laughing:  - znači 10 dana da ne pušim. 
Evo službeno od 29.08.2007   :Grin: 
Mali korak za čovječanstvo ali veeeeeeeeeliki za moju malenkost

----------


## emanuel

Trudit cu se prestati od ponedjeljka, znam da ne zvuci bas obecavajuce ali uvijek mi je trebalo neko vrijeme da se psihicki pripremim na prestanak.

Uglavnom od ponedjeljka ne kupujem cigarete.

----------


## wonderwoman

> U biti sam ja mislim zadnji put zapalila s tobom u Viagra baru   - znači 10 dana da ne pušim.


Me too... Ko prvi izda - magarac  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

Bravo, Suncem.m! Odlično je da ti cigareta ne fali. 
Imam jedan prijedlog za one koje pokušavaju prestati, a to je da prestanu piti i kavu. Tako će vas cigareta manje mamiti. Ja sam tako prestala i ne pušim osam mjeseci (i ne pijem kavu). 
Prve dane bez kave sam imala strašnu glavobolju, ali je prošlo. A još sam niskotlakaš, pa bi mi kava dobro došla da me razdrma, ali i to je prošlo. Shvatila sam zapravo da me kava zapravo malo previše "razdrma".
Malo je bilo u početku frke zbog probave (znaju pušači dobro o čemu pričam  :Grin:  ), ali i to se izreguliralo. Nema više osjetnog porasta tlaka nakon pljuge, nema više nervoze, lupanja srca... Kod mene je svega toga bilo, ali neki pušači kažu da ih pljuga apsolutno ništa ne smeta! Znam da mene jest stvarno smetala...ali je bome bila i gušt. Uh, uzeti si kavicu, zapaliti pljugu i otvoriti forum  :Grin:  
Znam, odreći se pljugi, pa onda još i kave... grozno. A posljedica je da više onda ni ne ideš u kafiće jer ne znaš više šta bi pio.  :Grin:  Pa ti onda ostane i koja dodatna kunica u džepu...koju možebitno spiskaš na nešto smislenije.
MM je pušač i to teški, nikad nije uspio prestati niti na jedan dan (a ja sam imala period i od četiri godine, pa period trudnoće i dojenja) i najveća mi je želja da prestane pušiti. Prestanak pušenja može povući i zdraviji život za sobom, bavljenje sportom, zdraviju prehranu, ljepši obiteljski život. 
Po meni, perspektiva svakog pušača je prestanak pušenja, samo je pitanje hoće li to doći prije ili kasnije, trebaju se stvari nekako posložiti.
MM i ja smo htjeli prestati zajedno, no dok bih ja njega dočekala   :Rolling Eyes: , i sada bi dimila.

U ovih osam mjeseci kavu sam popila ravno dva puta (i to bijelu kavu). Za ne povjerovati je da sam se ja, koja sam ujutro drmala jaki espresso i par pljugi, počela tresti nakon bijele kave (i to punog želuca). Ja to sebi tumačim da se organizam očistio od stimulansa, pa sad žestoko reagira na njihov unos.
Eto, želim vam puno uspjeha, i čim ste na ovom topicu, prestat ćete prije ili poslije i za to vam držim fige!

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U biti sam ja mislim zadnji put zapalila s tobom u Viagra baru   - znači 10 dana da ne pušim.
> 
> 
> Me too... Ko prvi izda - magarac


Važi  8) 

Dijana - hvala na savjetu ali mislim da se i kave ostavim da bi uvenula   :Laughing:  . 
Iovako se osjećam ko parti brejker kad sve kolegice idu na puš pauzu.
Ali ja uzmem fino kavicu i stanem s njima i  8)  sam. 
Nekome je lakše tako ali ja nemogu. Jer i to sam probala i stvarno me glava jako bolila. 
Pijem 1-2 kave dnevno i mislim da je to ok.  
A jučer sam bila u kafiću skoro dva sata ( bez cigarete) i kad sam izašla tako sam smrdila sama sebi. 
Užas. I prije mi je to jaaaaaaako smetalo ali kad ne pušim - katastrofa  :shock: 

Emanuel - znam kako je dug i težak proces donošenja odluke. I moj je trajao   :Rolling Eyes:  . Držim fige.

----------


## AdioMare

> Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U biti sam ja mislim zadnji put zapalila s tobom u Viagra baru   - znači 10 dana da ne pušim.
> 
> 
> Me too... Ko prvi izda - magarac


I JA  pazim da ne ispadnete magarice, to vam najmanje treba u životu, šta ne?!
Bojte me se, gle mi face:  :Mad:  
Dobro?  :Grin:

----------


## dora13

što se toga tiče, ja sam pušila 4 godine, 1 kutiju na dan-dva....dakle 10 do maks 20 cigareta na dan....
nakon godinu dana pokušavanja sam odlučila da ću prestat, odn.reducirat pušenje....ionako sam imala probleme sa ciklusima, pa reko štetilo sigurno nebude....
dakle na poslu nisam pušila, smao doma sa MM uz kavu 1 il 2 cigarete navečer, i eventualno kroz vikend koju više, dakle pala sam na jednu kutiju na tjedan otprilike....
prestala sam u ožujku, a krajem svibnja sam zanijela....
neznam koliko mi je pomoglo nepušenje, ali smatram da je i to jedan dio koji utječe na procese i u tijelu, kao i na kvalitetu jajnih stanica i spermića.....
ne usuđujem pušačice, i ja sam bila....no jednog dana mi se upalila lampica, da je to za moje i bebino dobro....i ne fali mi....jedino što me sad tu i tamo uhvati, ono iz navike, da zapalim....a u biti mi smrdi  :/ 

onima koje su odlučile prestat želim puno uspjeha, one koje ne žele il ne mogu, nadam se da ćete unatoč tome doći do scog + ali i da prestanete dok zatrudnite!   :Love:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> št
> prestala sam u ožujku, a krajem svibnja sam zanijela....
> neznam koliko mi je pomoglo nepušenje, ali smatram da je i to jedan dio koji utječe na procese i u tijelu, kao i na kvalitetu jajnih stanica i spermića.....


To jako puno utječe na procese u tijelu . Pročitaj moj prvi post kojim sam otvorila ovu temu.  Jako je pohvalno što si se ostavila cigareta prije trudnoće .
Mislim ima puno  žena koje doslovno dime ko turčini, zenesu iz prve, dime u trudnoći i sve bude ok.
Ima puno žena koje nikad nisu zapalile a problema na sve strane. 
Ali činjenica je da šteti svakom čovjeku: i muškarcu - ubija spermiće, i ženi, a pogotovo začetom djetetu.
Da ja kojim čudom ( ah gdje su ta čuda   :Rolling Eyes:  ) ostanem trudna za mjesec dana ili 6 ili godinu....nikad ne bi znala šta je pomoglo i je li uopće išta pomoglo.
Je li to bio jedan fini čaj koji pijuckam svaki dan (hvala ww-obožavam onaj tvoj čaj    :Kiss:  ) je li to što sam prestala pušit ili što sam počela pit ginko 
ili zato što sam na dijeti pa možda skinem koje kilo   :Grin:  ....... nema teorije da saznam. I ko da je važan razlog.
Ja se trenutno osjećam super. U ovih nekoliko mjeseci sam zaboravila kako je lipo ne biti  zarobljenik cigarete.
Ma uostalom sad i da oću odustat od svega - Adio Mare mi je za petama i nema mrdanja  :Laughing:  . 

(mislim kad ne pušim uvati me da pišem romane   :Grin:  . Ko zna, ako se malo potrudim možda izbacim koji best seller   :Laughing:  )

----------


## dora13

sunce, drago mi je što se osjećaš bolje, slobodnije, bez dima.
promjene koje nam dimljenje uzrokuje u tijelu ne osjećamo, ali se javljaju kasnije.
Moj tata je pušio od 14.godine pa sve do 40-e
sad mu je 57 i dan danas ga muči kašalj kojeg nikako da se riješi, jer su pluća uništena   :Sad:  
hvala Bogu ja nisam toliko dugo pušila, u biti i neznam zašto sam počela, valjda zato što sam to smatrala COOL  :/ 
a sad je cool biti nepušač, antialkoholičar i trudnica   :Grin:  
kako god bilo znam da ste sve zajedno svjesne da je pušenje štetno, kako za vas, tako za sve oko vas, a da ne govorim o nerođenom djetetu....

želim vam svima da što prije prestanete s tim vragolastim navikama, ja sma primjerice počela štedit taj novac za bebu   :Smile:  
svako "zlo" za neko dobro   :Love:

----------


## Shanti

Kad to ovdje otipkam, nekako, čini mi se da mi nema natrag.   :Grin:  

Nisam dovoljno kliknula sama od sebe, pa sam krenula čitati topic s potpomognute na koji mi je Sunce.n. dala link, jer ovoga trenutka se bojim apstinencijskih kriza (da, bojim ih se kao i svaki ovisnik, vjerojatno dosta slično strahu onih koji pomišljaju ostaviti iglu...)... trebaju mi podatci, trebaju mi statistike kako bih vidjela koliko su zlo cigarete posebno u ovom problemu neplodnosti. Neke brojke su me užasnule, iako sam tek letimično pogledala, a sad idem studirati taj topic dalje, linkove na istraživanja, a onda i ovaj topic jer još ne znam što ste sve pisale. Potrebno mi je sve što mogu pronaći da me podupre u ovoj odluci.

Uz mene pušiti od danas definitivno prestaje i mm   :Zaljubljen:  , dogovorili smo se da popuši još samo ovih par koje ima u kutiji. I puno mu hvala, jer se boji jednako kao i ja, a on nije "kliknuo" niti ovoliko koliko sam "kliknula" ja. 

Ne znam još hoću li u ova dva topica naići na ijednu ovako strastvenu pušačicu, i nije me sram napisati da pušim već skoro dva desetljeća (naravno, prvih godina to nije bilo tako stravično količinski), da sam do prije par mjeseci (što je stres bio veći) dogurala i do kutije i pol dnevno, da sam tek u zadnjih par mjeseci pušenje smanjila na nešto ispod kutije dnevno. Nije me sram jer smatram da je to dio života na koji sam stavila točku. Sram me je jedino sad kad se suočim s time koliko dugo se trujem... i osim apstinencije, strah me je da je šteta na mom organizmu nepopravljiva. Neću gledati tako crno... što duže odlagala, to bi šteta bila veća, idem pokušati spasiti što se spasiti može.

I ja bih vama napisala da se držite, da možete vi to... na neki način, znam da mogu, ali opet, i nisam tako sigurna da mogu. Ja sam ovisna o nikotinu (a kako ne bih bila nakon toliko godina?), ja sam ovisna o ritualu pušenja. Ja sam ovisnica koja upravo kreće na odvikavanje.

----------


## nastja st

ja sam od jutros popusila 6, i nije mi jos kliknulo.a sve sam zivo procitala. sve za nista. ima i gorih od tebe.

----------


## ksena28

drage žene,  prvo da vas pozdravim. ovo je moj prvi post.   :Smile:  

i ja se nadam skoroj trudnoći i isto tako pušim. pušim i previše, manje od kutije dnevno, ali previše... nastojala sam prekinuti, ali ne ide. sve si nešto mislim kad zatrudnim da će to biti okidač?!?!?!   :Crying or Very sad:  glupo, znam...

evo mi pokušavamo već par mjeseci i ništa. imam 28 g, on 30, pa se još ne brigamo puno. za 4 tjedna se ženimo, pa ćemo valjda na bračnom prionuti poslu s više koncentracije   :Grin:  

nadam se da ćemo se uskoro družiti na svim forumima...

----------


## Suncem.m.

> drage žene,  prvo da vas pozdravim. ovo je moj prvi post.


Dobro nam došla   :Love:  . I nadam se da ćeš uskoro bez cigarete u ruci na kružoke trudnica.
Inače - na temi koja se zove odbrojavanje su ti glavna događanja ovog foruma (odnosno podforuma): iščekivanja, nadanja, jadanja i radovanja.
Pridruži nam se. Sretno.


Btw: "I`m still standing, yeah,yeah,yeah   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:  " (ak znate kaj htjedoh reći    :Wink:  )

----------


## ina33

Bravo, sunce, bravo nepušači tj. ex ili soon to be ex pušači! Way to go girls!

----------


## Rominka

ja sam danas ostala u čudu. naime, bila sam na kavi s prijateljem i pita me da li sam prestala pušiti, s obzirom da nisam nijednu zapalila. tek tada sam shvatila da ja već duže vrijeme nisam zapalila, a kamoli kupila kutiju cigara. i danas sam malo čeprkala po sjećanju i shvatila da ja već nekih 3 tjedna ne pušim!!!! :D  :D  ja uopće ne razmišljam o tome i to je vjerojatno zašto mi uopće ne dolazi na pamet da zapalim.  ne znam koliko će me držati, i hoću li popustiti, ipak je iza mene 10 godina staža  :Embarassed:  
u svakom slučaju, morala sam se pohvaliti :D

----------


## pujica

bravo   :Naklon:

----------


## Shanti

Rominka...  :D   :Love:  

(da sam barem i ja tako prestala pušiti, a ne što mi i dalje fali cigareta...   :Mad:  )

----------


## Charlie

Evo samo malo podrške svima koje su odlučile prestati pušiti   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Rominka, Shanti   :Klap:  
Charlie   :Love:

----------


## wonderwoman

I ja napredujem - pocele su da mi smrde  :Grin:

----------


## ZO

> Evo samo malo podrške svima koje su odlučile prestati pušiti


i ja se pridružujem....  :Love:

----------


## alga

> Ne znam još hoću li u ova dva topica naići na ijednu ovako strastvenu pušačicu, i nije me sram napisati da pušim već skoro dva desetljeća (naravno, prvih godina to nije bilo tako stravično količinski), da sam do prije par mjeseci (što je stres bio veći) dogurala i do kutije i pol dnevno, da sam tek u zadnjih par mjeseci pušenje smanjila na nešto ispod kutije dnevno. Nije me sram jer smatram da je to dio života na koji sam stavila točku. Sram me je jedino sad kad se suočim s time koliko dugo se trujem... i osim apstinencije, strah me je da je šteta na mom organizmu nepopravljiva. Neću gledati tako crno... što duže odlagala, to bi šteta bila veća, idem pokušati spasiti što se spasiti može.
> .


draga, evo odlucila sam se ipak napisati nesto na to da ti dam malo hrabrosti za dalje.. potpisujem svaku ovu rijec. Ja sam bila strastvena pusacica, i to isto 18 godina, i isto kutiju i pol a priznajem nekada kad se zalomi i dvije... isti strahovi su me mucili, s time da ja nisam imala namjeru prestati: kada bi me netko pitao kada mislim prestati rekla bih nikada jer ja volim pusiti kao sto ti volis popiti kavu.. a o navikama vezanih za cigaretu i smislu zivota da i ne govorimo. Bilo mi je jednostavno nezamislivo funkcionirati bez. 3 godine sam se borila sa neplodnosti. Ostavila se cigara samo da probam, bez veze onako, i ISTI MJESEC ostala trudna. Od onda ne pusim. Evo sad ce tri godine. Fizicka kriza mi je trajala kojih dva tjedna, a psihicka jednu godinu. Tesku ali izdrzljivu. Nakon godinu i pol sam prestala cak i tu i tamo misliti o tome.
Sada nakon tri godine, evo uopce se ne sjetim da cigare postoje. 
Vrijedi svog truda, a jos kada gledam svog andjelcica...
I zato draga, ne daj se, razumijem te, uz tebe sam i vjeruj mi, ma kako tesko bilo, PROCI CE   :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

cure, samo hrabro naprijed! probajte bar smanjiti...
mogu si samo misliti kako je to teško kad si strastveni pušač... ja tu i tamo zapalim koju cigaretu. i kad mi dođe, a kutija negdje u bizini (obično od frendice) jednostavno ne mogu odoljeti...  :/ 
zato si samo mogu misliti kak je vama...

----------


## Shanti

> a o navikama vezanih za cigaretu i smislu zivota da i ne govorimo. Bilo mi je jednostavno nezamislivo funkcionirati bez. 3 godine sam se borila sa neplodnosti. Ostavila se cigara samo da probam, bez veze onako, i ISTI MJESEC ostala trudna. Od onda ne pusim. Evo sad ce tri godine. Fizicka kriza mi je trajala kojih dva tjedna, a psihicka jednu godinu. Tesku ali izdrzljivu. Nakon godinu i pol sam prestala cak i tu i tamo misliti o tome.
> Sada nakon tri godine, evo uopce se ne sjetim da cigare postoje. 
> Vrijedi svog truda, a jos kada gledam svog andjelcica...
> I zato draga, ne daj se, razumijem te, uz tebe sam i vjeruj mi, ma kako tesko bilo, PROCI CE


Znam, algice, iako, prošlo je dva tjedna a i dalje imam krize, gadne krize. Čini mi se da ne mislim na cigarete tako često, da mi je postalo prihvatljivo da ja više ne pušim kad stojim s pušačima (prvih dana sam ih sasvim izbjegavala), zapošljavam ruke koliko god je moguće više svime drugime, ali kao da onda kad mi padnu na pamet želja bude još silnija nego u početku.

Budem ja to...  :Embarassed:  

Hvala ti na svakom otpikanom slovu   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

> ali kao da onda kad mi padnu na pamet želja bude još silnija nego u početku.


Draga, ja poželim zapaliti i *nakon 5 godina nepušenja*. 
Jednom u godini, obično kada sam _jako umorna i kada mi baš treba sjesti i opustiti se_, ja pomislim na onaj blaženi osjećaj kada uvlačiš dim tek upaljene cigarete.
Jednom sam čak bila u prilici probati dim, dva. 
Moram ti reći da ono što ti je u glavi, i ono što osjetiš nakon što povučeš dim; nakon mjeseci ili godina nepušenja uopće nije povezivo jedno s drugim! Ovo drugo je toliko bljak!  :shock:  

Izdrži još malo, pa će i tebi uvučeni dim biti bljak. Ma čak i onaj koji ti se šeta oko nosa.  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

ovdje bivši pušač...samo dajem podršku u prestanku...jedan sam od onih koji se probudio ujutro i rekao : od danas više ne pušim...i to je bilo to 8) 
ne vrijedi pričati , treba reći dosta...sve je u glavi  :Wink:

----------


## vjestica

ovdje pušač u pokušaju da bude bivši( usput upravo pušim dok ovo pišem) a tek MM šampion u pušenju.  Opet po ko zna koji put smo smanjili broj cigara ali ne i bacili. Jeli iko probao Biomed protiv pušenja? Ili bar nešto drugo što može pomoći makar malo jer ne moram ni spominjat da smo svjesni da trebamo presati pušiti i kako je to štetno i da imamo hiljadu i jedan razlog da prestanemo pušiti
pozdrav svima

----------


## maria71

evo me   :Sad:  

doma cigarete nemam i ne pušim, na poslu odletim pod pauzom u kafić i eto vraga  :Mad:  

raspored mi je pun rupa, ja živčana ko pas zbog xy razloga i što _zapalim smrdljivi štapić....ma ni ne povučem više od 3 ili 4 dima ostalo gledam kako dogorijeva  u ruci....

----------


## AdioMare

Maria, ti nisi ovisna o cigareti već o muvingu. Jesam pogodila?

----------


## maria71

> Maria, ti nisi ovisna o cigareti već o muvingu. Jesam pogodila?


i ja mislim

cigareta mi u biti smrdi, jedino kaj me veseli je da mi nešto dimi u ruci, a da probam s mirisnim štapićima ili prskalicama ?  :Grin:

----------


## Rominka

a nažalost je lako posustati i zapaliti....jesam jednu i već 5 dana vučem kutiju za sobom, ali nemam više hrabrosti zapaliti. i pogledati se u ogledalo. najgore je kad iznevjeriš sam sebe. a zašto sam to napravila? zato jer je vještica još jednom kasnila pa došla...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> a nažalost je lako posustati i zapaliti....jesam jednu i već 5 dana vučem kutiju za sobom, ali nemam više hrabrosti zapaliti. i pogledati se u ogledalo. najgore je kad iznevjeriš sam sebe. a zašto sam to napravila? zato jer je vještica još jednom kasnila pa došla...


Tu jednu zaboravi  :Love:  . Baci kutiju u smeće i idemo dalje. No looking back   :Grin: 
A ja sam tek sad skužila da nisam niti promislila zapalit kad sam dobila M  :D

maria71 - mislim da bi prskalica bila sasvim fina zamjena.   :Laughing:

----------


## Rene2

> Evo službeno od 29.08.2007


*Sunčice* i *WW* *čestitam vam mjesec dana nepušenja!!!*  :D   :Bouncing:   i svaka vam čast  :Naklon: 

Ja još nisam došla do te odluke.

*Shanti*, nadam se da si ustrajna i znaš da ja uvijek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe.


Svim ostalim curama koje _ne mogu_ prestati : nemojte se ljutiti na sebe što pušite, to izaziva još veći stres i samo ćete ponovno zapaliti. Nađite zanimaciju, koja će vas odvući od cigarete.

----------


## a72

*Sunce.m. i ww, cestitam  :D !!!*

----------


## Suncem.m.

Rene, a72   :Love:   hvala cure.
Moram priznat da se skroz dobro držim. 
Ww, Shanti - nadam se da ste i vas dvije disciplinirane   :Grin:  
Rene - znam da do te odluke nije lako doć. Ja se stvarno godinama borim. Ali doći će. Ja držim fige da dođe šta prije  :Wink:

----------


## bijeli ljiljan

curice, samo da vas podrzim u vasem napusenju   :Love:  . Nisam nikada pusila pa ne mogu dati nikakav savjet, ali drzim fige da sve uspijete i da sto prije budete nagradjene

----------


## bijeli ljiljan

napusenju = nepusenju   :Embarassed:

----------


## Pinky

uf koja bolna tema

davno sam sklopila pakt za dragim bogom (koliko god ovo glupo zvucalo - nikome to nisam prije rekla) ajde daj mi bebu kad prestanem pusiti...

imam 34 god, vec 4 idem po raznoraznim pretragama, nigdi bebe, a jos uvik pusim i gadim se sama sebi. cesto pomislim na taj glupi pakt (sad cete mislit da sam vrhunska tuka) i imam osjecaj kad bi prestala pusiti da bi beba dosla. 

sigurno sada rolate ocima u cudu - koja je ovo tuka...

mm je prestao pusiti ima 10 god i strasno je ljut na svaku moju zapaljenu cigaretu... 

moj nepusacki staz: 1x sam uspila ne pusiti 6 miseci, 2x 4 miseca, 3x 2 miseca i uvik sam pala na istu foru - a mogla bi jednu uz kavu, nece mi nista bit...

strasno sam ponosna na sve prijatelje koji se uspiju rijesiti ovog smeca...

samo bi vam prenila divnu mudrost mm (koja me ponekad razbjesni svojom jednostavnoscu): nije tesko prestati pusti, samo nemoj zapaliti taj 1. duvan koji ti padne na pamet... 

a padat ce sve rijede i rijede..

svima veliki uspjeh u prestanku pusenja zelim, i nadam se da cu i ja uskoro postati neki veseli nepusacki post   :Heart:

----------


## rebeca

Ja nikada nikoga nisam osuđivala što puši. Smatram da je to jednako pravo pušača da puše i nepušače da ne puše. Ja sam dugo pušila sa nekim prekidima od 2 god. No, u zadnje 2 god. uspijela sam smanjiti na 2-3 cigarete dnevno, tipa pušiti ću samo uz kavu kad izađem u grad, i tako nekako uspjela. Ali kad sam ostala trudna svijet mi se okrenuo naopačke, i ništa, apsolutno ništa više nije bilo bitno u mome životu, a kamoli da zapalim. Da mi je netko rekao moraš se odreći vlastitogha života, ja bih se odrekla, ništa nije bilo važno osim te bebe. Nažalost dogodio se spontani prošli tjedan, ali sad mi je svejedno hoću li početi pušiti ili neću, ali eto nekako nisam još.
Zato sam ubijeđena da se može prestati pušiti, samo stvari treba srediti sam sa sobom u svojoj glavi  :Kiss:

----------


## Ninana

Drage moje,

samo zelim da vas podrzim. Ja sam "cista" skoro 11 mjeseci, ali stavrno nije lako. I danas imam povremene krize, a ponekad i sanjam kako pusim. Svi bivsi pusaci imaju slicna iskustva.

Ono sto je meni jako pomoglo jeste podatak da *apstinencijska kriza za nikotinom traje 4 minute.* Zvucalo je cudno, ali kada sam bolje razmislila-imalo je smisla. Dakle, sve sto treba je da se strpite 4 minute po nekoliko puta na dan i to je to.  :Wink:  

Drzim vam fige!

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Btw: "I`m still standing, yeah,yeah,yeah    " (ak znate kaj htjedoh reći    )


  :Grin:   :Yes:  

Ninanana - čestitam na tvom uspjehu. Svaka čast. I hvala na podršci.
rebeca   :Love:  
Pinky-kad sam imala 20 godina jedan prijatelj me pitao "kada ćeš prestat pušit?". Rekla sam mu da će to biti onog trena kada zatrudnim.......
To se na moju veliku žalost još nije dogodilo i zato sam odlučila napraviti mali preokret - prestala sam pušiti da bi zatrudnila.
I nemoj trošit vrijeme na grižnju savjesti, nemoj se gristi zbog tog tvog "pakta", nemoj sebi govorit da si tuka. 
Vjeruj mi, jednostavnije (i učinkovitije) od svega toga je: prestat pušiti   :Grin:

----------


## ANKARA

Ohohohohoo!!! Ovisnici jedni. Ma naravno da možete prestati pušiti!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ja sam prije otprilike šest godina pušila i do dvije kutije dnevno. Prva stvar prije nego bih ustala iz kreveta bila mi je cigareta. To sad radim s toplomjerom  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Ali. U veljači 2002. kad sam napravila svoj prvi test na trudnoću, i koji je odmah pokazao taj famozni plusić, cijela šteka cigareta je odletila u smeće. Moj tadašnji muž je bio isto pušać i križao sa lijevom i desnom rukom. Ali ja sam bila oduzševljena svojom odlukom i jaaako sam ponosna na sebe. Od tada više nisam niti jednu cigaretu zapalila niti imam želju.   :Kiss:

----------


## Shanti

Ovu temu će čitati i neke buduće trudnice koje se još uvijek predomišljaju, pa neka ostane zabilježeno...

Ciklus u kojem sam prestala pušiti je bio prvi ciklus u kojem se konačno nešto dogodilo. Na žalost, samo biokemijska trudnoća, ali to je prvi ciklus u kojem imam dokaz da je došlo do začeća i barem dijelomične implantacije.

Vjerujem da je i prestanak pušenja imao veze s time...

Ne mogu se pohvaliti i time da od kad sam saznala da je trudnoća samo biokemijska nisam pušila. Pet komada dnevno, sigurno. Ali s obzirom na to kako se teško nosim s lošom vijesti, sama sebi odajem priznanje zbog toga što je tih pet iz muževe kutije, a iako mi je nakon što sam dobila nalaz prva želja bila otići do kioska i kupiti cigarete, nisam to napravila. Da jesam, pušila bih vjerojatno dvije kutije dnevno ovih dana. Ako nakon prvih par popušenih "u kontinuitetu" ne bih pala u nesvjest, jer mi se od cigareta sada prilično manta (tj. vrti) u glavi.

----------


## vjestica

ja još nisam uspjela prestati pušiti ali sam smanjila na 1-2 cigare dnevno (za mene je i to veliki uspjeh) sad pokušavam i tu 1-2 izbaciti a vršim pritisak i na MM (puši 17 g. 2 kutije dnevno, a sad je smanjio na 10 cigara) i sa ovim što smo smanjili imamo krize (ja ga maltretiram što zbog njega nisam izbacila i tu 1-2 dnevno) neko veče sam u 1 ujutru histerisala što ne smanji ispod 10 i kako je on kriv što nisam prestala skroz i pobacala sam kroz prozor cigare, upaljače i šibice (poslije mi je bilo krivo što nisam bacila u kontejner, nego sam frknula kroz prozor) znam da nije svemu on kriv i ja trebam biti malo jača ali jednostavno ne mogu samo tako prestati
valjda ćemo preživjeti i to i prestati pušiti
pitanja za cure koje su uspjele prestati
jeste li prestale odmah ili ste prvo smanjile cigare?
jeste li se udebljale nakon prestanka pušenja i koliko?
ja se bojim debljanja jer skoro svi koji su prestali su se udebljali (a ionako sam "elegantno" popunjena pa se bojim da to pređe u neelegantno)
sad stalno žvačem žvake da ne bih žvakala hranu od nervoze

----------


## ANKARA

Ja nisam smanjivala doze. Jednostavno sam bacila kutiju u smeće i rekla, neću više.
Udebljala se jesamali od trudnoće a neod nepušenja. Kad sam rodila nije se kužila razlika u kilaži.
Ajde *vještica* možeš ti to. Samo se mora pelomiti odluka u glavi.

----------


## rikikiki

Bok cure, evo jedne nove !!
Upravo se bavim ozbiljnim razmišljanjem o prestanku pušenja.
Naime, pušim oko 1 kutije dnevno (kad dođu frendice na kavu onda nekad i više), a imam dijagnozu preuranjene menopauze i izgleda lošu kvalitetu jajnih stanica, a ja to još pogoršavam nikotinom   :Embarassed:  
Do sada sam nekoliko puta pokušala prestati i imala sam različitih iskustava...jednom sam prestala tek tako .. kao da sam odlučila otić u dučan..i nije mi bilo nimalo teško, uspjela sam 9 mjeseci i ponovo počela iz nekog glupog razloga. Poslije toga još sam dva tri puta prestajala na par mjeseci i bilo mi je koma. Uvijek se vratim cigaretama jer osjećam nostalgiju (ustvari ja baš volim pušiti, i mrzim u isto vrijeme). Gledam ovoj topić već mjesecima i nikako da ga otvorim. Sad sam na poslu i prije pol sata sam popušila zadnju cigaretu iz kutije i mislim si kak trebam otići do dučana po drugu kutiju a vani je zima i tak mi se ne da!
I onda mi je sinulo : A DA NE ODEM PO CIGARETE ?
Cure, idem probati! Držite mi fige   :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

*rikikiki, vjestica* čestitam na hrabrim odlukama i ~~~~~~~~ da uspijete, ovaj put, iz prve! Motiv vam je najbolji na svijetu   :Heart:

----------


## Saby

Ja sam pusac i to mogla bih reci strastveni vec 10ak godina i nikad nisam prestajala. Ovih dana polazem velike nade u testic  koji namjeravam raditi uskoro i ako se ostvare moje zelje onda je predamnom velika borba, ustvari vec je pocela. Par dana izbjegavam cigare - ispusim 4-5 za sada nije lako al sam uporna. Vjerovatno sam trebala do sada prestati pusiti i dok planiram trudnocu ali sa stresom koji prezivljam nije islo.

Ali sad je druga prica, cvrsto sam odlucila a i MM mi svako nece dati da vise pusim :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

*rikikiki*, odluke koje nam ponekad "samo sinu" počesto su ispravne, a ova tvoja je ispravna milijun posto! 
Samo hrabro, korist od nepušenja je nemjerljiva. Držim ti fige!

----------


## ivana31

*rikikiki* sretno  :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

> *rikikiki* sretno


Mogle bi nas dvije zajedno ... ha?

----------


## ivana31

> ivana31 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *rikikiki* sretno 
> 
> 
> Mogle bi nas dvije zajedno ... ha?


Mislim da  :Nope:

----------


## Fana

Bok svima!

Htjela sam dati potporu curama koje su prestale i onima koje namjeravaju prestati pušiti. 

Ja sam prestala pušiti 7 mjeseci prije nego sam zatrudnjela. Sad sam jako ponosna na to da je moja bebica počela život u trbuhu bez nikotina. Ali kad se sjetim, to su mi bili najteži mjeseci u životu.

Kao prvo, pušiti sam prestala nakon više od dvije godine borbe sa samom sobom. Pušila sam i do 2 kutije na dan. Svaki ponedjeljak, svaki prvi u mjesecu, svaki praznik, rođendan, Nova godina - sve su to bili dani kad sam čvrsto obećala sebi da više nema pušenja. I svaki put sam zaje... Koliko ustvari malo znače ti datumi govori i to da sam prestala pušiti 22.11. Datum bezvezan, ali nakon jednog vrlo ozbiljnog razgovora s MM. Skužila sam da je voda došla do grla. Ili cigareta ili bebica.

Bila sam jaaaako živčana prvih mjesec dana. Režila sam na kolege s posla, doma sam plakala, trpala sam u sebe neviđene količine hrane. Trebalo mi je vremena dok sebe nisam "redefinirala" kao nepušača. Onda je želja za cigaretom isparila, ali pojavio se drugi problem. U nekoliko mjeseci sam natukla 10 kila, počela sam se gegati dok hodam, strašno. 

Da stvar bude još gora, od debljine mi se poremetio ciklus. Pokušavali smo cijelo to vrijeme napraviti bebicu, ali ništa. Sve to skupa me bacilo u depresiju. Mjesec dana sam se sažaljevala. Onda sam skužila da se trebam pokrenuti. Krenula redovito vježbati, jela sam manje, pazila da to bude izbalansirana hrana, brojala kalorije. Isplatilo se. Za tri mjeseca sam došla na svoju prijašnju težinu i osjetila da mi je tijelo zahvalno što mu više ne priređujem torture.
I kao nagradu vidjela sam PLUSIĆ NA TESTU.

Ne kažem da je prestanak pušenja uvjet za trudnoću, samo, kod mene će to uvijek biti povezano. 
Malo sam odužila, ali htjela sam ispričati svoje iskustvo, znam koliko su meni značile priče o uspješnom prestanku pušenja kad mi je bilo teško i kad sam satima čitala postove o (ne)pušenju na forumima.

Pozdrav!

----------


## Suncem.m.

> wonderwoman prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> ...


Uh, ja sam ovaj vikend  bila magarica   :Embarassed:  .
I AdioMare, samo da znaš da sam mislila na tvoju ljutu facu   :Mad:  .
Povuklo me društvo i posli sam bila ljuta ko pas na samu sebe. 
Ali ne prijavljujem kapitulaciju. Samo sam se osjećala dužnom da prijavim svoj kratki IAAA (mislim zamislite me kako njačem   :Laughing:  ) i nastavljam hrabro dalje.
I za ohrabrenje drugima, za ovo vrime nepušenja, nisam se udebljala već naprotiv - stanjila sam se oko 7 kg (un djeta)  :D  ( gle kako lagano skakućem)
Eto, ja griješila (nisam ponosna), ispovjedila se (očekujem paljbu) i šibam dalje (na to sam ponosna)

rikikiki, vjestica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držim fige

----------


## Suncem.m.

Fana   :Love:

----------


## vjestica

cure hvala na podršci, ali ja sam još uvijek na onoj 1-2 dnevno   :Sad:   MM još uvijek nije smanjio ispod 10 cigara dnevno (važno mi je da i on prestane jer mu je to bitna stavka u popravljanju spermiograma)
radili smo test ovisnosti MM je 100% ovisnik, a ja sam malo manji oko 70%
možda smo zato i krizi i sa ovim smanjenjem. svađamo se neviđeno
zapravo ne svađamo se više, prestali smo pričati   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tajci24

Da se i ja priključim.Muž i ja pušimo po kutiju dnevno,malo me je sram priznati ali je tako.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Teški sam ovisnik o cigaretama i od kad planiramo bebacha pokušavam prestati ali mi baš i nejde.Pušila sam po kutiju i  pol do dvije dnevno,smanjila sam na 15 nekad 20 cigareta  i znam da nije za pohvalu ali trudim se.Kako radimo na bebachu već više od godinu dana to mi je teže.Svaki dan se borim sa tim prokletim cigaretama i obečala sam sama sebi da kada vidim taj dugo očekivani plusić na testu da cu prestati skroz jer ne želim trovati svoje malo stvorenjce.

----------


## rikikiki

Evo cure, ja brojim 6. dan nepušenja (iliti 6. DNP   :Laughing:  ). Onaj dan nisam izdržala i ipak sam popodne nastavila s pušenjem, ali sam se naručila na jedan tretman u centar nepušenja i evo 6 dana bez problema (jedino što izbjegavam društvo pušača, nije da se bojim da ću pokleknuti nego se ne želim izlagati nikakvim nepotrebnim stresovima i nervozi)!
Sljedeći tjedan sam u postupku IVF, pa se nadam da će mi se organizam makar malo očistiti. Osim što ne pušim, prestala sam piti kavu i sokove!
Pozdrav!

----------


## ina33

Bravo, riki! Samo tako naprijed, ako se i nečemu opet vratiš (sokovima ili kavi), bar ćeš se drugog dijela riješiti i sve je to korak naprijed.

----------


## rebeca

Bravo *rikikiki* :D . Evo kako sam ja rješavala te probleme. Ja pušim jako dugo više od 10 god. Prije 2 god. sam jednostavno rekla e sada nećeš viš pušiti od 2-3 cigarete dnevno i uspjela do današnjeg dana. Odlučila sam da doma neću pušiti, samo kad mi netko dođe, pa neću na poslu... samo kad izađem na kavu ili kad imam društvo. I kad  se tako naučiš onda te i smuči više od 2-3 cigarete dnevno. Itako se pomalo treniraš. Pošto sam na faksu imala prenetalni razvoj, i jako puno pročitala o tome kako nikotin utječe na bebu, odlučila sam čim ugledam + na testu bacam o ove 2-3 cigarete i tako sam i učinila. Međutim kad sam imala spontani, opetr sam počela pušiti, ali to mene niti malo ne brine. Danas sam spušila 2, jučer niti jednu, jer nisam bila u nikakvom društvu, a nije mi se dalo samom. Ja se nekako dogovorim sama sa sobom, i uspijevam oko tih stvari. A recimo oko nekih drugih stvari, recimo sekiranje zbog prošlih glupih stvari, što ne možemo promijeniti, e mene to sekira i ja ne mogu na to utjecati da promijenim na sebi.  Ali svaki pomak na sebi je uspijeh  :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

bravo rikikiki :D   :Dancing Fever:  . Dan po dan i isplatit će ti se.
Nadam se jako brzo.  :Kiss:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Svima koji razmišljaju o prestanku mogu reči- i to je pozitivan početak i ne doustajte.
Ja ponosno objavljujem da sam nikotinski čista več 4-5 godina (čak više ni neznam koliko dugo).
Bila sam strastveni pušač cca 10 godina- po 2 kutije dnevno.
Uspjela sam uz tromjesečne psihičke pripreme : 
1-smanjit ću na kutiju-uspjela
2- prelazim na lakše-uspjela
3- e sad baš netrebam cigaretu - uspjela
4- od sutra ujutro više ne pušim - uspjela

Nikad nisam rekla da neću više nikad zapaliti cigaretu- jednostavno sam shvatila da mi cigarete ne trebaju!

A dva dana prije sam kupila cijelu šteku pljuga- na zadovoljstvo MM koji je nasljedio cijelu.
Nažalost njega još nisam naučila da ni njemu ne treba, ali svjesna sam da on sam mora sebe pripremiti(priznajem nekad ga malo i tlačim-žensko sam)
Neuspjeti je neuspjeh samo ako ne uspiješ pokušati ponovo!
 :Kiss:

----------


## mamaanita

~~~~~~~~~~~ da uspijete prestati pušiti. Lijepo je kad nemaš takve brige. MM i ja ne pušimo, ne pijemo kavu, nemamo nikakvih poroka ali imamo sto drugih briga i problema.. Zamiriši mi često cigareta, ali sama sebe brzo ukorim. Nisam pušila od srednje škole, MM nikad i najbolje je da tako i ostane.

----------


## Saby

Kad sam saznala da sam trudna prvo sam odlucila da cu prestati pusiti odmah, al nije islo tako lako - bila sam jako nervozna. Onda sam odlucila postepeno prestajati - danas 5 za par danada 4 i tako. 
I kupila sam najblaze moguce cigare. Medjutim od prije 5-6 dana desava se da mi cigare apsolutno ne odgovaraju - imam strasne mucnine od saame pomisli da zapalim. Tako da evo u zadnjih 5 dana ispusih samo jednu cigaru i ta mi nije nikako prijala. Meni moja mrvica pomaze da prestanem!  :Laughing:  
A MM je inace uzasan pusac ne zna ni sam koliko ispusi i nema namjeru oupce prestati. Ali vidim da je u zadnjih par dana i on drasticno smanjio cigare - jel htio pa se trudi ili jednostavno kad boravi sa nepusacem 
( tako se sad nazivam :D ) i on manje pusi.

----------


## Tajci24

Neznam gdje bi postavila pitanje pa cu ovdje jer se tice cigareta.

Ovak, stravstveni pušać već godinama,baš sam nedavno napisala (par postova prema gore).Pošto sam odlučila prestati prije par dana čim sam vidjela plusić na testu,nije mi baš lako.Prije dvije kutije sad nijednu cigaretu.Tako da sam išla od ljekarne do ljekarne tražiti biljne cigarete,i našla sam ih.

Skroz sam se prebacila na biljne cigarete i njih popušim 5-7dnevno jer su doslovno odvratne da ti se život zgadi.Ali kao okorjeli pušač glavno mi je da se dimi.Zanima me kaj vi mislite o tim cigaretama?Dali mogu biti štetne bez obzira kaj piše da nisu štetne nego da se čak i preporučaju.

Na kutiji piše ovak:
*Biljna pušilica
HERBALETA
Od ljekovitog bilja*
Sastav:Tussilago Farfara L.,Asperula odorata L.,Mentha piperita L.,Fragaria vesca L.

----------


## Gombica

Ja sam bila strastveni pusac oko 7 godina,.. na faksu mi se pogorsalo jer sam imala ludu cimericu koja je dzarnjala ko odzak   :Grin:  
i posto zelimo bebu, ja sam se svesno zrtvovala i prestala! Mogu vam reci- najbolja odluka u mom zivotu do sada,.. osecam se mnogo bolje,.. ujutro disem punim plucima,.. i nema onog smrada na dim,.. + zdravija sam zagarantovano,.. Moram da se dekontaminiram dok ne dodje mali bebac   :Smile:

----------


## momtobe

Ja nikada nisam pušila i nemam pojma kako je to, ali moram se ubaciti jer su moja sestra i njen muž prestali pušiti uz pomoć ove knjige
http://www.gandalf.hr/carr.html
Pročitali, i više nikada nisu zapalili, oboje.

----------


## Zrina

> Ja nikada nisam pušila i nemam pojma kako je to, ali moram se ubaciti jer su moja sestra i njen muž prestali pušiti uz pomoć ove knjige
> http://www.gandalf.hr/carr.html
> Pročitali, i više nikada nisu zapalili, oboje.


O ovoj knjizi sam i ja pričala-makar još nisam prokužila u čemu je štos i da li se kad mene dogodio splet više okolnosti, ali ja već 4 mjeseca ne pušim.
Šaljem podršku svim curama koje su odlučile prestat i nadam se da će uspjeti.   :Love:  
Meni puno znači i to što je nekako malo nakon mene i MM prestao pušiti pa mi je to puno olakšalo stvar. Znam da bi bilo puno teže da imam stalno u blizini cigarete i sav ostali "pribor".
Još uvijek ponekad razmišljam da li je ovo stvarno konačno, da li više nikad neću zapalit jer mislim da još nisam prošla cijeli ciklus odvikavanja.  :/

----------


## ika

uh....čitam sve ovo što ste napisale i iskreno me muči savjest. pušač sam, i nekoliko sam puta prestala zabog nekih razloga i opet počela. zapravo vidjela sam da mogu nije to nikakav problem.  :Rolling Eyes: 
s obzirom da sam bila na insiminaciji i da sada čekam rezultat toga svega(iskreno se nadam da će biti +), razmišljam kao koji dan ću prestati, kao spike ipak će to biti dan kada vidim +.....ali zapravo sami sebe zavaravamo!!! ovaj sam trenutak odlučila prestati pušiti!!!!! nadam se da ću i ustrajati u tome, jer cure mi se zapravo sve zajedno mučimo kako dobiti male bebače, odlazimo doktorima, svašta nam rade, a prvi i osnovni korak je ispred nas-samo treba postaviti cilj i skupit petlju i reči DOSTA!!!
sorry cure, ovako tješim i samu sebe-nije ovo neko predavanje, ali olakšavam sebi odluku. pusa i nadam se da ćete i vi uspjeti...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Gombica

ika u potpunosti si u pravu,.. i ja sam tako prestala,. uvek je bila prica jos samo ova kutija i necu vise,.. i onda mi je jednom pukao film i na pola sam ugasila cigaretu i pola kutije bacila u smece,.. nema od sutra, od ponedeljka, pod sledeceg meseca ili kad ugledam +,.. to mora biti ODMAH,.. mi se mucimo da zatrudnimo i kljukamo se kojekakvim hormonima i lekovima, a osnovno i prvo je IZBACITI CIGARETE  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  zato cure napred, ako sam ja mogla, moze svako   :Wink:

----------


## bony

evo mog komentara na pušenje

-ja nikad skoro nisam pušila više od 1-e cigarete dnevno,i to tek zadnjih par godina(prije nisam pušila) mislim da to stvarno nije puno,i nemislim se odreć te cigarete ujutro uz nes  :Nope:  .
-MM nikad nije pušio

-sve moje frendice i poznanice čikaju ko lude kao i njihovi muževi i SVI imaju po dvoje djece,žive, zdrave,nikad nikakvih problema,a mi nemožemo ni začet,a kakti zdravi smo.
pa sad si ti misli  :?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Razz:

----------


## rikikiki

Ika, podržavam te u odluci i drži se!
Evo, ja prestala prije mjesec dana i nisam povukla niti jedan jedini dim od tada, niti neću! Imala sam u međuvremenu jednu jaaaako (strašno) stresnu situaciju i čak ni tada nisam pokleknula.
Kad je odluka čvrsta i konačna puno lakše se prebrode krizni trenuci!

----------


## Jill

rikikiki   :Love:  

malo ohrabrenje od mene: bila dugogodišnji pušač,prestajala milijardu puta i nastavljala sa sve većim žarom. prestala tačno pre 16 meseci. kriznih situacija imala i imam koliko hoces, ali nikad nijednom ponovo zapalila. cak ni sanjala da pušim. više poželim cigaru kad mi je lepo, kad uživam, završim posao pa opušteno pričam s kolegama, e tad mi malo nedostaje smoke, ali iz ove perspektive gledano čini mi se da nikad neću pokleknuti. život mi je zaista lepši, ugodniji bez cigareta. muka mi je samo kad pomislim koliko sam se dima nagutala

----------


## ivona30

Uffff koja bolna tema!!!
ja ovo naravno čitam uz kavicu i cigare i baš bi sad zvekla samu sebe zbog toga sram me bilo   :Coffee:  
E ja pušim ima 10 godina, i jedini mi je pomak taj šta sam sa težih prešla na lakše cigarete, kao da to ima razlike  :? 
MM zapali možda 10 tjedno a ja se držim svoje kutijice svaki dan, vikendom to pređe na skoro 2   :Embarassed:  
Znam da moram prestat ili bar smanjit za 90% a ako mi iko može bit poticaj to ste vi   :Smile:  
Cmok od mene zagrižene ovisnice koja je toga na žalost svjesna!

----------


## montenegrina

E curke moje, i ja se prikljucujem ovoj temi.
Cvrsto sam rijesila od sjutra prestajem pusiti. Razlog za to je naravno bebica koju jako zelim, i zelim da se moj organizam u potpunosti oslobodi od nikotina. Znam da ce mi biti tesko, sve znam. Mislim da je najbitnija jaka volja i da je tada sve lakse. 
Iz jos jednog razloga sam odlucila da se oslobodim cigareta. Moja sogorica je saznala da je trdna al je dr rekao da mora na kiretazu jer se plod nije dobro formirao, ona je isto pusac. I od tada svakog dana pomislim, ma majku mu lakse mi je da se oslobodim te dosade nego da dodjem u tu ili goru sutiuaciju. Naravno moze biti milion razloga zasto se njena bebica nije dobro formirala al ja bih uvijek mislila na to da sam je ja ubila dimom. 
Svaki organizam je razlicit pa sigurno i svaki pusacki organizam drugacije reaguje na trudnocu, na plod i na razne druge bolesti. Isto znam da ima dosta trudnica koje puse cijelu trudnocu, al to mi je nezamislivo glupo, odvratno i nemam rijeci. 
Bolje je na pocetku prestati i nemisliti na tu groznu naviku.
Ja pusim od svoje 17godine znaci oko 8 godina i stvarno je bilo dosta.
Zelim da osjetim miris parfema, miris mog doma, da ne smrdim iz usta, da mogu fino i socno da poljubim MM   :Laughing: . Da ne mislim, zaboga da li imam cigareta za ujutro, da li po kisi i snijegu i vjetru moram da idem da kupim cigarete. 
Stvarno je bilo dosta i zelim da se oslobodim te napasti. 
Kad je moga moj stric koji je pusio 30godina ili moja sestra koja je isto dugo pusila, onda mozemo i sve mi.   :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

*Montenegrina*, bravo za odluku! Budi uporna i ne daj se smesti. Bebica je važnija od svega drugoga, a kamoli od dima!
Taman ćeš očistiti organizam i mali   :Saint:   će stići u bušu!

Meni su prošla dva mjeseca od nepušenja...super se osjećam i nemam krize!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ja sam ponosna na već 5 godina bez nikotina. 
Sad kad se prisjetim (povod bila željena trudnoća) prestala sam pušiti od danas do sutra (obzirom koliko godina sam se trovala) Jedno veče sam rekla sama sebi da mi od danas cigareta više ne treba. 
Bile su tu naravno lagane psihičke pripreme - jedno 3 mjeseca prije dana D sam odlučila da ću smanjiti , pa preći na laganije cigarete, pa sam samo uz kavicu, pa sad baš neću, dok jednog dana nisam sama sebi rekla- VIŠE MI NE TREBA!
I to je to!
Može se! Samo hrabro!

----------


## vjestica

evo mene opet na ovoj temi
nisam se smjela javljati jer je moj prethodni pokušaj prestanka pušenja neslavno prošao   :Embarassed:  
odlučila sam probati sa nikotinskim flasterima, a uzela sam najslabiji (7mg) i jutros sam zalijepila inadam se ovaj put uspjehu
ima li ko iskustava sa flasterima?

----------


## Sabba

ja evo odbrojavam još koji dan do prvog testica željene trodnoće...
inače sam strastveni pušač...i evo ima 7 dana da sam sa kutije ipo smanjila na 10-12 cigareta na dan..
trudit ću se i dalje..

----------


## mare78

pušim otprilike 12-13 godina, pušim puno,najmanje kutiju i često više od toga, svaki dan u trgovini kupujem dvije kutije jer mi je jedna naravno malo... zapravo me ne može preplašiti ni foto grafije karcinoma ni slične stvari, ali može me trgnuti   :Saint:   ne, nažalost ne prijavljujem ništa u tom pravcu,ali prijavljujem *01.02.2008. prvi dan nepušenja!*

----------


## lilamili

sram me  :/ jako me sram, ja sam strastveni pušač oko deset godina, iako sam ko mala mrzila svoje jer su pušili oboje po dvije kutije dnevno i kuća je vječito bila u oblaku dima, eto desilo se, jedan trenutak znatiželje i od tada sam pušač, znala sam i ja pušit neko vrijeme po dvije kutije, pa po kutiju i pol, kad sam zatrudnila prvi put nisu mi pasale pa nisam pušila tj. zapalila bi oko tri cig. dnevno i povukla dim i zgađeno bacila u smeće, naravno kad sam prestala dojit ponovno sam počela tim više što na poslu svako jutro svi zajedno pijemo kavu i pušimo ko turčini (jedva se vidimo od dima), ponovno sam zatrudnila i opet na dva mj. prestala pušit, i nakon što mi se prestala gadit ponovo počela jer sam u kući po cijele dane, uglavnom niš ne radim jer sam na mirovanju i hoću poludit od živaca, naravno opet zapalim oko četiri cig. i povučem samo par dima, al bez toga ne mogu, čak sam razmišljala da cig. zamijenim normabelom al mislim da to nije neka zamjena,   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Larica

nisam bas sve citala jer ja ne pusim, ali trudnice bi posebno trebale razmisliti o prestanku pusenja jer samo jedna cigareta uzasno ubrzava srce malene bebe i to traje (ako se dobro sjecam 1h). e sad, niko dnevno ne popusi jednu cigaretu, zamislite kako je tom malenom srceku koje kuca li kuca vise nego sto treba   :Heart:  

Ja sam se zgrozila nad jednom mamom koja nije cak ni smanjila u trudnoci pusenje, da ne pricam dok je dojila a i dan danas popusi 2 kutije dnevno u prisustvu svog jadnog malenog djeteta.

Mene to jako jako ljuti.... nanijela mu je vise stete nego koristi a sve zato sto je sebicna.
odoh s ove teme vec sam ljuta kad se nje sjetim   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Naomi

Evo zabrinjavajuceg clanka kojeg sam neki dan procitala na web stranici Vecernjeg:

Gotovo sva djeca u Hrvatskoj iz dana u dan u svome domu udišu dim cigareta koji su ispuhnuli njihovi roditelji.  čak 92 posto djece i mladih u nas živi pod terorom pasivnog pušenja svojih najbližih. 

Nesavjesni roditelji
Takvi katastrofalni postoci svrstavaju djecu u Hrvatskoj na četvrto mjestu u svijetu po "pušenju iz druge ruke". To je najdramatičniji podatak iz netom objavljena izvještaja Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije (WHO) o mladima i duhanu. 

U izvještaju WHO-a korišteni su dosad obrađeni podaci velikog nacionalnog istraživanja Hrvatskoga zavoda za javno zdravstvo koje je u prosincu 2006. u 50 srednjih škola i gimnazija  25 u Zagrebu i 25 u drugim dijelovima države  anketiralo učenike i učenice prvih razreda. 

Visok postotak djece koja su izložena pasivnom pušenju ljudi koji bi se trebali brinuti za njihovo zdravlje govori ponajprije o svijesti, savjesti i informiranosti roditelja o štetnosti pušenja i duhanskog dima  objašnjava nacionalna koordinatorica istraživanja Dijana Mayer. 

U neslavnom rekordu, Hrvatsku su pretekle samo Bosna i Hercegovina, Srbija te Crna Gora. Uostalom, regija jugoistočne i istočne Europe na karti svijeta označena je crvenom bojom po riziku od pušenja. Uz dim koji su ispuhnuli drugi, naši 15-godišnjaci sve više i sami puše. 

Dok je u sličnom istraživanju HZJZ-a iz 2003. oko 17 posto pušilo, u samo tri godine postotak je narastao na 24 posto, dok je svjetski prosjek upola manji. Zanimljivo je da postotak djevojaka koje su se izjasnile da puše (25,6 posto) nadmašuje broj mladića (22 posto) .

S cigaretom si cool
To je tendencija koju primjećujemo u posljednje vrijeme. Nije to toliko neobično  iza toga stoji želja da budu važne, da se istaknu. Vjeruju da ih s cigaretom u ruci dječaci više primjećuju, da su "cool"  objašnjava Dijana Mayer. 

Istraživanje HZJZ-a potvrdilo je da će malo koji trgovac odbiti prodati cigarete maloljetnicima. Za utjehu, slična je situacija i u drugim zemljama, gdje će i najmlađi lako do cigareta. 
Ipak, dok strani tinejdžeri izražavaju jaku želju da ostave cigarete  domaći školarci za to uopće ne mare. Tek mizernih 41 posto malodobnih pušača želi prestati pušiti, što je također neslavni svjetski rekord. 

Cure drage, nemojte cekati da zatrudnite da se ostavite cigareta. Ucinite to za sebe, a tek onda za druge. Svima zelim puno uspjeha jer svako dijete, bilo u trbuhu ili vec rodjeno zasluzuje svijet bez dima i otrova.

----------


## arrabiata

i ja se priključujem ovoj temi! sramota ali i ja sam okorjeli pušač. čak i po dvije kutije na dan. ali, prije 3 mjeseca nešto je u meni puklo i jednostavno više nisam pušila! ako sam i imala neke apstinencijske krize, nisam ih ništa posebno osjetila. priznajem, na jednoj večeri sa firmom sam popušila 2 cigarete ali to sam jednostavno bacila tamo negdje u kut, ko da i nisam i to zato što sam i planirala 1-2 zapaklit, a ne da me čopila kriza il ne znam kaj..skoro godinu i pol pokušavamo napraviti bebača ali nismo baš imali sreće. s obzirom da je i mm prestao negdje kad i ja, vjerujem da nam ne-pušenje može samo pomoći i nadam se da će nas uskoro biti troje, ako ne i dvoje. dakle, može se prestati pušiti

----------


## Naomi

Bravo arrabiata, svaka cast.  :D Nije to mala i nevazna stvar...
Sretno s bebicom!

----------


## arrabiata

joj koji lapsus u zadnjoj rečeci   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

hvala naomi

----------


## Naomi

Arrabiata, nema frke, kuzimo se   :Wink:  
Sad kad si se "ureknula", mozda ces prvo imati trojke, a onda dvojke   :Laughing:

----------


## Storm

> Sad kad si se "ureknula", mozda ces prvo imati trojke, a onda dvojke


  :Laughing:  navijam za to ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## arrabiata

nemam ama baš ništ protiv!  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

> Ovu temu će čitati i neke buduće trudnice koje se još uvijek predomišljaju, pa neka ostane zabilježeno...
> 
> Ciklus u kojem sam prestala pušiti je bio prvi ciklus u kojem se konačno nešto dogodilo. Na žalost, samo biokemijska trudnoća, ali to je prvi ciklus u kojem imam dokaz da je došlo do začeća i barem dijelomične implantacije.
> 
> Vjerujem da je i prestanak pušenja imao veze s time...


Na žalost, opet imam potrebu za ovim topicom, pa citiram samu sebe, kako bi mi jače doprlo do mozga ono što sam tada otipkala - biokemijska, dakle jedina ikakva trudnoća, dogodila se u ciklusu nakon onog u kojem sam prestala pušiti. 

Propušila sam ponovo, nakon razdoblja plakanja. U početku je to bilo manje od deset dnevno, kasnije sve više, ali srećom mogu reći da do kutije dnevno ipak nisam dogurala.

Sada se opet borim sama sa sobom i vlastitim strahom, još više nego u rujnu, kad sam prvi puta prestajala pušiti, jer sam sada i na vrlo strogoj (i efikasnoj   :Grin:  ) dijeti, tako da ću se osjećati uskraćena na dva plana, i što se tiče hrane i što se tiče cigareta. Ali nema mi druge, nemam vremena prvo za dijetu pa prestanak pušenja, ili obrnuto, moram srediti i jedno i drugo istodobno jer inače IVF neće imati baš *nikakvog smisla*.

Danas si dopuštam par cigareta (recimo pet), možda još i koji dan, ali doslovno par, da lakše prebrodim ovaj strah od odvikavanja i priviknem se ne paliti ih više kad god poželim. MM   :Heart:  je "kliknuo" u glavi prije mene pa je od jučer startao s nikotinskim flasterom i odgulio svoj prvi dan, a ja tek trebam dovoljno "kliknuti" i opet si napuniti misli brojkama o tome koliko mi cigarete smanjuju šanse i što bi mogle napraviti našoj bebi.

Držite mi fige   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

*Shanti*  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prestaneš i tako ostaneš!!!

*Sunce*, nemam vremena čitati šta je s tobom, pušiš li?  :Mad:  
Ako ne,  :Klap:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> *Sunce*, nemam vremena čitati šta je s tobom, pušiš li?  
> Ako ne,


Ma i ja se jako malo javljam. Ali mislim da ćeš biti ponosna na mene   :Grin:  .
Do 11.02. ove godine sam bila oću-neću. Bilo je dana kada bi i 10 cigareta zapalila, ali više je bilo dana kada 
sam pušila jednu ili nijednu.
Uglavnom,iako nisam prestala kako treba- očistila sam se od ovisnosti. 
11.02. sam dobila pozitivnu betu i od tog trenutka ne da nisam zapalila, nego nisam niti promislila na cigarete  :D . 
A kada su mi počele mučnine počeo mi se užasno gaditi smrad cigarete.
Da sam bila onaj strastveni pušač kao prije, vjerujem da bi mi prestajanje u trudnoći bilo jako teško. 
Ovako sam   :Bouncing:   slobodna ko ptičica.
Hvala draga na podršci   :Love:   :Heart:   I tebi i svima koji su me gurali da uspijem.

Shanti, lipa moja, ja znam da ti to možeš. Nemoj razmišljati o tome što gubiš ( užitak papanja i cigareta), 
misli na to što ćeš time dobiti. A hoćeš, samo trebaš biti uporna.
Zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  svim srcem i za kile i za ostavljanje cigareta i za uspješan IVF ( iz prve   :Wink:  )
I svim curama koje puše držim fige da se uspješno ostave. 
Nije lako, ali samo budite uporne.

----------


## AdioMare

Čovječe, pa gdje ja živim?!?!?!?

Ženo, pa ti ne da ne pušiš, već čekaš bebu?!

 :D ja ne mogu drugo nego skakati od sreće!!!


Shanti, 'ajde, 'ajde, možeš ti to! 
A zatim jedva čekam na tvoje vijesti skakati!!!  :Love:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Čovječe, pa gdje ja živim?!?!?!?
> 
> Ženo, pa ti ne da ne pušiš, već čekaš bebu?!
> 
>  :D ja ne mogu drugo nego skakati od sreće!!!


Tek sada kad sam ovo pročitala ko da me udrilo u glavu.
 :shock:  pa ja stvarno čekam bebu    :Laughing:   .
Kako mi to čudno zvuči. Čudno i prekrasno   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alkemicar

Shanti   :Love:  
možeš ti to

Evo sam ja već 10 dana na 2 (nekad 3 na dan)
A pušač sam već 15 godina
Nije lako ali moram
Želim da moja beba koja će jednog dana sigurno doći, dođe u zdravo i mirišljavo okruženje   :Grin:  

možemo mi to   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

sunce m.m. !!!! OD SRCA CESTITAM!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

ja cirnem tu i tamo, al ocito nisam otkad si ostala trudna. 

BAS SAM SRETNA!! 

sad se ti sigurno pitas - koja je ova. to je jedna sto te je citala i citala i kojoj si jako draga   :Love:

----------


## pupeta

ne pusim vec 3 i pol mjeseca
bilo mi je grozno prva 3 tjedna a kasnije podnosljivo,mislim da nama svima je ustvari navika vise drzati i paliti tu cigareto nego udisati je.
sada kada sam se odvikala da za kavom moram zapaliti zafali mi miris cigarete i zamisljam da ju pusim ali se suzdrzim pocnem raditi nesto drugo ili citati novine i sve ok.
istina je da malo vise jede i to jede mi se uvjek nesto slatko sto inace dok sam pusila nije bio slucaj :/ 
preksinoc sam zapalila cigaretu malo sam se izivcirala bas sam namjerno posegnula za cigaretom,i ispusila sam ih obadvije.
sljedeci dan sam nastavila s nepusenjem kao da nistq nije bilo  :Smile:  
jednostavno ne zelim vise pusiti samoj sebi govorim,to je fuj,to je fuj...  :Laughing:  
mogu biti jaca od te cigarete jer zelim da moja beba dodje na cist teritorij a ne zagadjen,zbog kojega se mozda sve ovo vrijeme nije htjela ni uhvatiti vjerojatno  :?

----------


## Suncem.m.

> sunce m.m. !!!! OD SRCA CESTITAM!!!     
> 
> ja cirnem tu i tamo, al ocito nisam otkad si ostala trudna. 
> 
> BAS SAM SRETNA!! 
> 
> sad se ti sigurno pitas - koja je ova. to je jedna sto te je citala i citala i kojoj si jako draga


Joj, tek sada vidim ovo   :Love:  . Hvala ti draga od srca   :Heart:  . Uh, i ja sam presretna. 
A još sam sretnija jer nisam morala prolaziti apstinencijske krize u trudnoći i što moje djete diše svježi zrak   :Zaljubljen:  .
pupeta - ja se nadam da uspjevaš ustrajati u svojoj odluci. Samo hrabro.
Shanti, ide li to lipoto? Ajde, ajde, znam ja da ti to možeš   :Kiss:

----------


## vjestica

moram da se pohvalim da već mjesec dana ne pušim  :D 
u zadnjih godinu dana sam pokušavala prestat (i ja i MM, btw i on je prestao)
smanjujući cigare, uz pomoć flastera i sl, dok ih na kraju nismo oboje bacili
i puno lakše sam podnjela da ne zapalim nijednu cigaru, nego ono smanjivanje, jer sam tad stalno gledala na sat i kalkulisala 
znam da će trebati vremena dok se moj organizam oporavi od trovanja koje sam mu priuštila, ali ja se već bolje osjećam, jer ne kašljem više noću i ne smrdi mi više stan na cigare
i udebljala sam se 2 kile i sad se odvikavam od slatkiša   :Grin:

----------


## Naomi

Vjestice, bravo za tebe i TM-a! Cestitam!  :D

----------


## Indi

Vještice, jeeeeeeeeeeee   :D

----------


## †vanesax

Evo da se i ja prijavim u Klub Bivših Pušačica   :Grin:  

Btw, ovo mi je treći put. Prvi put 8 meseci, drugi put godinu i po, nadam se da će ovaj put biti za stalno, ali se ne opterećujem time...

----------


## lunjo

ja sam zbunjena :? 
vec neko vrijeme sam s vama.pusim kutiju dnevno. i mrzim kad mi nevecer nestane cigareta, ili kad ujutro nemam da zapalim uz kavu. i onda moram ici kupovati. a danas popodne odem i kupim 10 kutija, sto nikada nisam napravila, i mislim se nece mi vise nestati neka se nađe...
i sada, prvi put procitam sve vezano za ovu temu, sasvim slučajno, jer mi je dosadno, a do sada sam je zaobilazila (namjerno).
i pitam se da li je sve to neki znak da mi onih 10 kutija i nije trebalo. 
pusim 8 godina i nikada nisam pokusavala prestati. mozda je ovo pravo vrijeme za to :shock: 
nadam se da necu onda nabaciti kilograme na sebe, iovako imam 4-5 viška.

----------


## maria71

Nikako da se maknem sa te 2 cigarete dnevno, nikako......  :Sad:

----------


## vjestica

*lunjo* i ja sam ovu temu izbjegavala, pa se javim nakon neuspješnog pokušaja, pa je opet izbjegavam
nekoliko puta sam je pročitala od početka i ova tema je i mene natjerala na prestanak
nije bilo lako, ali sam uspjela  :D 
i ja sam se plašila debljanja, jer ni ja nisam mršavica, i sklona sam debljanju, ali se nisam udebljala  :D 
istina da malo više počneš jesti, ali sam samo malo povela računa šta jedem i malo se više krećem

----------


## rozalija

Evo i mene malčice da virnem na ovu temu, jer je pušenje i moj problem. Nisam neki veliki pušač zapalim od 5-10 cigareta dnevno, na poslu punih 8 sati nijedna cigareta a kada dođem doma tek tada zapalim cigaru.

Drage moje cure ja se svako jutro probudim i kažem e od danas nećeš pušiti a onda opet sve po starom. kada se vraćam kući s posla pravac u trgovinu po cigaretei onda sve nanovo. Nas dvoje se borimo sa problemom neplodnosti već 3 godine i naša bebica nikako da stigne. MM je također bio strastveni pušač punih oko 15 godina i kada je uradio spermogram i doktor mu rekao da mu nalaz nije baš i najbolji, isti tren je bacio cigarete. Ja mislila ma neće taj dugo izdržati a cure moje evo ga već dvije godine nijednu cigaretu nije zapalio.

Ali zato ja svakodnevno imam predvanja o tome pa šta je više, zašto ne baciš te cigarete, znaš li ti kakvih problema mi imamo, pa ne mogu vjerovati da ti je cigareta toliko bitna, bitnija od toga da dobijemo bebici....itd.Znam da to govori za moje dobro, zna kolika je moja želja za bebicom a ja koza nikako da prestanem.

Na samu sebe ponekad počnem da galamim, pa zašto to radim, ali........ nikako da kažem od danas STOP CIGARETE. Čak me je i moj MPO doktor kritikovao rekoa mi da moram prestati, jer cigarete puno utiču na ishod svega, da moram prestati.

I ja sama sebe upitam pa zar je ta cigareta važnija od svega, od moje želje za malim bebačom, pa ja moram zdravo da živim ako hoću bebu.
Već sam toliko ljuta sama na sebe da mislim da dan D mog obračuna s cigaretama konačno mora doći. Znam da neće biti lako ali za bebicu sve valja žrtvovati, jer je ona važnija i od tog toliko štetnog užitka.

----------


## Mrva

Imama jedno možda čudno pitanje. Kako sam čitala da je paru koji puši (u mom slučaju samo MM) veća šansa začeća i zdraviji  su spermići, pa je tako MM prestao prije 1 god.
Naime, još malo pa nam se bliži O,a on ima temperaturu i neku virozu , sve ga tijelo boli, a ja zabrinuta da li i to može utjecai na kakvoću spermija?  :Embarassed:   :? 
Možda je glupo, al palo mi je na pamet, već sam imala 2 spontana i sad se bojim i za najmanju sitnicu..

----------


## ina2582

Curke ja i moj muž, tj. tadašnji dečko, izlazili, pili, pušili, bile stalno neke fešte, Božić, Nova i tako, baš smo imali lom taj cijeli mj., i išli na bebu i od prve, a sada kad smo stalno kući, pušimo, ali nikud ne idemo, kuća-posao-kuća i ništa već pune 2 god....i sad koji je moj orjentir, muku mučim isto tako, kad se navečer prepušim kažem nema šanse više i onda poludim za cigarom, ma to je samo u našoj glavi, kad o nečem razmišljaš to već radiš..........užas......ja imam u kutiji 2 cigarete koje kao čuvala za sutrašnju jutarnju kavu, ma nema šanse odo ja to pofumati i više nema.........NIKADA- daj Bože

----------


## Betty

*pujiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee* 
?????
 :Grin:

----------


## pujica

pravim se da ne vidim ovu temu   :Grin:  

jucer samo 5, danas zasad samo jedna, pocinju mucnine pa ce za dva tri dana ostat nula komada   :Wink:

----------


## Rene2

Samo sam čekala kad ćeš ovdje postati  :Laughing:  

Al super, neka ih je sve manje. Sad ćeš s veseljem prestati  :D 

Mislim da se malo tko veseli mučninama kao neke od nas ovdje, zar ne?

----------


## MMK

> pravim se da ne vidim ovu temu   
> 
> jucer samo 5, danas zasad samo jedna, pocinju mucnine pa ce za dva tri dana ostat nula komada


SVAKA ČAST   :Kiss:  
Ja upravo razmisljam, ko diže ovu temu, tu sam tanka ( kutija dnevno ), al popravit ću se kad se začne bibulica ( tj. MM je jos davnih dana stavio veto na cigarete u T, tako da nisam nasla razloga stvarat vl.misljenje)- ja sad ko neko tele  :Razz:

----------


## bebolino_

Evo cure i da ja ukratko napišem moje iskustvo vidim da vas ima puno što još pušite. Sad sam pričala sa mojoj šogoricom koja ima bebu od mjesec dana i opet je počela pušiti i kad mi je to sad rekla na telefon skoro sam eksplodirala - nemogu vjerovati. Zato sam malo zavirila na ovu temu   :Smile:  
Ja sam dosta dugo bila pušač, pušila sam po 10 na dan i svi iz moje okoline su vršili pritisak na mene da prestanem pušiti. A ja da ih se riješim, sam rekla: kad zatrudnim ću prestati. I to bi mi bila moja rečenica kojom sam uspjela skinuti sa vrata daveži oko sebe. Ali ta moja rečenica se meni očito toliko usadila u neki dio moje podsvjesti, da sam ja isto jutro kad je test pokazao da sam trudna prestala pušiti, odnosno, otišla sam na posao napravila standardno sa ekipom kavu i izvadila cig. i zapalila i nakon 3 dima....ups...ko neki prekidač u meni, ugasila sam i rekla sama sebi: hej pa što to radiš trudna si  :D  
I eto ne pušim već dugo.....
Svima vama želim sreću u prestanku. I da nađete neku pravu motivaciju za isto.   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> *pujiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee* 
> ?????


  :Laughing:   kako te zaskočila ha?   :Laughing:  
Ajde, znam ja da možeš prestati.
Siti se mene koja sm lokomotiva bila   :Grin:  .
I ne namjeravam ponovo početi jer mi je stvarno super bez cigareta  :D 
Iako moram priznat da me u podsvjesti mrvicu  strah šta će biti kad presanem dojit   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## Mordana

Joj curke cigarete!!! Ja ono pokušavam jednu kutiju razvuči u dva dana, pa nekako mi uspjeva, jer doma baš ne pušim. MD je prestao pa mi nije neki gušt doma sama sa sobom.Kao i neke na ovom forumu, rekla sam kad ostanem T neću. MD mi svaki dan prigovara za cigarete. Muka, muka..

----------


## ANKARA

Ma nije to ništa strašno, možete vi to. Ja sam pušila kutiju i pol dnevno. Kad sam napravila testić i kad je pokazao + isti tren sam bacila kutiju u smeće i evo već sadma godina nepušenja. Nemam niti želju a smeta mi dim kad netko dugi zapali.

----------


## linolina

Čitala sam prije mjesec -dva onu knjigu Povećajte plodnost prirodnim putem i bacila načetu kutiju...sad imam posla preko glave, vuče me da zapalim  :Sad:  , ima bit da je efekt šoka prestao, sad surfam opet takve teme na netu i nakon toga-čudesno gađenje prema cigarama...do kada će trajat, nadam se zauvijek (MD je isto prestao)

----------


## **az**

ja sam povremeni pušač, povuče me vani u društvu, uz kavicu, uz alkohol. kako izlazimo cca 2 puta mjesečno i recimo 4 puta mjesečno na kave (vikendima) trudim se čak i tada ne pušiti. mislim da sam u zadnjih 2 mjeseca konzumirala 2 ciragete i to prošli vikend. moj problem je MM. kad smo kupovali stan dogovor je bio da će pušit na balkonu. aha, možete mislit kako mu se dalo. čak ni po ljetu. kuhala sam, kuhala i kuhala i sad u zimu ga uspjela nekako natjerat da puši do dvije cigarete u stanu. žao mi ga je što ne zna ili ne želi ili nema snage prestati. kad dijete dođe kako ću mu tek puhat za vratom bude li pušio. baš me to smeta...

----------


## kole

joj cure zelim vam puno snage u ostavljanju tog zla...
MM i ja smo pusili dosta dugo, jedno godinu dana smo radili na bebi i nista dok nismo prestali pusiti, 
za deset dana posto smo ostavili duvan  ostala sam trudna :D ....

----------


## Pinky

ajme meni kole, dabogda ja krenila tvojim stopama, evo vec 12. dan da ne pusim   :Laughing:   lagano sizim zadnja dva dana... cas je dobro cas je uzasno, al pocastila sam se sa genijalnom torbicom (sad zvucim ko smnkerica, u bti sam vise klosarski djir   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ) super mi je kako me svi podrzavaju

----------


## Suncem.m.

> ... cas je dobro cas je uzasno,


.....izdrži, proći će, viruj mi   :Love:

----------


## kole

*Pinky* drzim fige da izdrzis krizu  :Kiss:  posle ces se cuditi sebi kako si mogla. Meni sad miris cigarete toliko smrdi da mi apsolutno nije jasno kako su se nepusaci uopste druzili samnom  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

iako mi idemo do naše bebice sporijim putem, moram se pohvaliti da je danas 26. dan kako nepušim. bila je to novogodišnja odluka, prva u životu!

dosad nekoliko puta prestajala, ali ništa ozbiljno, sad se trudim iz petnih žila i zasad uspješno odlijevam cigareti...  :Smile: 

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## linolina

Evo da prijavim...nakon pola godine nepušenja, kupila sam kutiju (mislila sam da će mi trebat s obzirom na okolnosti) i tako mi je došlo zlo, previjala sam se od grčeva i sada me  boli želudac...hvala Bogu.
 Valjda zato što sam popušila 5 odjednom  :Grin:  
Oduševljena sam   :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

ja sam imala uspona i padova od 7.12. ali s obzirom da od tada nisam kupila cigare, mozda i nisam totalna katastrofa.
do 31.12. nisam ni primirisala cigare, onda to jutro, nakon 3. aih-a napravila test, ugledala minus do neba, ubila se na tulumu i zapalila (ne sicam se vise koliko) cigarete. pa jos 2 subote navecer nakon toga zapalila po 3 duvana. zadnji je bio prije 10ak dana. ne namjeravam vise pusiti, al cim cugnem pivu, ode mi koncentracija. sricom me gripa za krevet prikovala   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

jesam li totalna katastrofa? 
pusila sam kutiju ipo (vikendom navecer i do 2) prije....

----------

